# Woking Nuffield Part 31



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies 

Happy chatting........................................


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

It must be quiet if I've managed to be first this time. I'm sat watching x-factor on sky+ while I get motivated enough to go to the gym. 

Sarah


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Try to stay    hun, lay down and get some rest ok


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Well, not much going on with me, have my baseline scan on wednesday- still havent come on yet, last time i had been on and off by the time my baseline scan came round.  Im dreading it now as i bet i will be on for the scan- how totally gross is that!

we have been so busy the last few months that i have struggled to get on here! With not being able to use a computer at work, i havent had the time.  Cant wait for christmas....its at my house this yr so have been bus getting things ready!  I love  it!    

Freddy congrats on you BFP- you must be so happy!  hope you have a healthy pregnancy!

Jules, Alisha, monkeylove and barney bear- hope the 2ww isnt dragging too much, sending you all   vibes!  

Alisha go rest and stay positvie!!!!

Emma and Kt have you been suffering with the dreaded d/r moods? I think i have been ok so far, but maybe dp would say different    Havent felt so tired this time round which is always a bonus!

Hello to everyone else that i have  missed as i know there are loads more of you but i cant see anyone with this poxy new thread!

Love to you all

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Good luck for your scan missed you   hope a/f comes soon here is an a/f dance                          hope it helps hun

Yeah i have had s/e earlier than last time and only on day 7 of jabs today


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohhh how rubbish to have s/e!!!  booooooooo hisssssssssssss


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for my af dance too!x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-  i know i lost it with d/f loads today ...weirdo


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

lol did you!

I went shopping and was alittle   too!  Cant help it, and it even bugs me that im like this!

I'm hungry and not sure what i want for dinner!  I just ate green giant sweetcorn out of the tin......what a scank I'am!


Nothing good on the telly either which is rubbish!
B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know once you exploded in anger you feel like a right weirdo and cringe at what you have just done    what about a nice macoroni cheese bendy ..mmmmmm lovely and stodgy  
Any a/f pains yet hun


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i cringed today LOL
No af pains but i bet it will come tomorrow morning as its monday and i'll be in pain at work!  that always happens!

Oh yes, mac cheese does sound yummy!  I think i'll have some!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You should join us on the nov/dec cycle buddies, there a good bunch on there help keep you sane through this madness   hope the old a/f dance works for you hun 

Gill pm'd me a lovely recipe for meatballs in tommie sauce   will make that tomorrow


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Afternoon  

Enjoy your meatball Em's

Hi bendy did you spend loads shop shop shopping??   

Sarah did you make the gym matey? 


We went into Basingstoke today it was ok! I just had one of those cant be   days! I wanted to do something fun but what I just did not know 

DH got held up at work late last night so we missed the fireworks display in town I was gutted I love fireworks  so I am sitting here with a steaming mug of tomato soup watching someones a few doors down out the window! what a sadsack! 

And my bl**dy oven is on the blink, the fan comes on but it refuses to heat up! maybe I should give wildcat a shout and she could do the roasties in her oven and I could do the veg on my hob  more money no doubt


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening Girls

Hope everything is ok Alisha  

Bendy, hope   arrives soon

Hi Emma and Gill, hope you both are ok, hope the side effects are not to bad Emma, never been there yet so not sure what you are going through.

Gill, enjoy your tomato soup, really winter food, yummy

Well i have been at work all weekend, how boring although it went quite well no dramas.
Dh is off to Austria tomorrow until Thursday, so on my own again  
Oh well at least i can watch what i like on the telly


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Hope everyone had a nice weekend - we were away for my mum's 70th birthday and had a lovely time. It really took my mind off the 2ww as we didn't really talk about it at all and as we were out and about all weekend I didn't have time to dwell on every symptom or not-symptom! Now only the last 5 days to get through until the test (if af stays away of course!)   

Alisha - hope you are feeling better today - I really hope that it is implantation bleeding   

Jules - congratulations on being PUPO! I hope the 2ww flies for you and that you get your BFP at the end of it.  

Barney - glad you're feeling better and hope you have managed to banish those negative thoughts. I know it's hard though  - I just have to try and stop myself any time I think anything negative but it doesn't always work.

Myra - sorry your consultation didn't go well but great news that you will be starting soon. 

Happy sunday to everyone else!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Monkey

Glad that you had a fun weekend, heres to   all the way for you

Luv Myra


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Myra - taking it one day at a time, just hoping that af doesn't turn up!

Have a lovely evening!


----------



## Dominokitten1 (May 15, 2005)

Hey Tash...........where are you hiding ?

How are things going hun? When do you have your 2 lovely little   snow babies  thawed out?

Sending you big hugs and hope things are well with you and DH   xxxxxxx

Lol
Domino xxx


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello ladies - hope you all well.
Myra - my first info chat with Mr C was v. negative, chances reduced to 30% because of my age and because I'd had unconventional procedure to deal with my fibroids. So negative that I thought I'd better not start before I'd begun! But am planning to go ahead but have to have the first chat again to follow the rules!!! Can't stand all this waiting .... Appointment not until Dec. Am worried about time off work - as boss not v. supportive & was advised not to tell boss in that case but as I teach I can't get the time off!!! Nothing like worrying in advance! Months!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening  

Myra-The s/e are bad hun i have made d/f's life hell this weekend..so much so he has gone out   he is just winding me up   (well in the d/r world he is anyway)  

Gill-Ahhhhh you stay in the warm hun watching the fireworks...mmmmm tommie soup  

Monkey-Wooohooo not long now till you test..are you testing early  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening ladies...although u r probably all tucked up in bed.
DH is back from his weekend away and has spent most of it asleep apart from when football was on.
I was gutted as Arsenal lost in the last few minutes...DH was running round the room screaming.
Emma...hows the S/E today....i never had any throughout all my cycles...could u PM me the meatball recipe please   
Tash...where r u  
Alisha...i hope u r resting...its far to soon for AF sounds like implantation bleeding   
Jules, Monkeylove and barney...hope u guys r doing ok...not long to go  
Myra......sorry to hear about your  consultation......but great u can start in Dec 
Gill......   u missed the fireworks...hope its Heinz tomato soup or is it Gills  
Bendybird ...good luck wiv Wed scan...hope AF arrives real soon     
Sarah....were u surprised about Ashley going off ?
Hi Scaredy and all the rest of the gang xxxxxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Evening everyone/anyone!

Going for another early night but just wanted to pop on and say hello.

*Monkeylove * - You are doing very well, you sound very calm and composed!! Your weekend sounded lovely. I am driving myself nuts and it has only been 3 days!  Have ben quite good with positive thoughts only tho! How are you feeling? Any symptoms good/bad? Sending you loads of  

*Gill * - Sorry you missed the fireworks, watching from the window is almost as good and it means you are warm. 

*Emma* - Sorry the s/e are getting you, or should I say df!!! 

*Alisha * - Hope everything is OK with you hon  

*Jules* - How you doing? Taking it easy I hope. You off work at all?

*Bendy* - Hope AF is on her way 

*Scaredy Cat* - Why don't you just say you have gynae issues? I am also a teacher so know how difficult it can be getting time off for appointments, etc. My work now know and have actually been great which is a big relief as all of this is stressful enough.

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend. I have been lying down practically the whole weekend and am finally beginning to feel a bit better. Soreness still there but I can move about more now, so that's good. Not going into work on Mon or Tues and will see how I feel about going back maybe Wed, DH telling me not to rush back.

Better go, speak to you tomorrow.

xx

*Ali* - Just seen your post! Can you believe that the MacDonald Bros are still there Think the whole of Scotalnd must be phoning!! DH and I thought it was hilarious!  Ashley looks like a star but he did give a bit of a lazy performance I think. Listen to me...X Factor expert (ha ha!)


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening ladies thanks for all your support
holding on with the skin of my teeth   have laid down since yesterday and not going to work tomorrow now and trying to fix up being off for the rest of the week, laying horizonal at all times - had a couple of af aches today so hoping and praying that it stays away. I'm so pooping myself. 

bendy/emma sorry your cursed with   s/e I'm sure they'll go soon  
glad youre feeling better barney   
well done monkeylove you're doing brilliantly    
hi to all you other ladies


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma   my dh is dreading me starting, he says i am bad enough with pmt, hope they are not to bad for you hun  

Ali, hello luv, hope you are well, have you had the hair highlighted yet It was you wasnt it  

Scaredy, my consultation was doom and gloom but i am not going to worry about it, what will be will be and i am going into it full of confidence   says she, no seriously i am going to stay positive, what else can i do, i have my information meeting on 23/11 also dh has to do a sample   which he is really looking forward to (not), so they can decide on IVF or ICSI, but i think in our case from previous results it will be ICSI, my work have been really supportive for a change, and they have agreed that i can have the whole 2ww off paid even though they dont pay sick pay so i am really happy with that, also i can go for all scans and other appointments no problem which is a great weight off my mind.
I hope that things get better for you at work and stay positive hun, thats all we can do.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies that have not been around this weekend, hope you all had good ones

Luv Myra


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh Alisha

Rest up love, i am keeping everything crossed for you

All my luv Myra


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks myra   I'm so sorry your appointment was a bit of a wash out but good tx isn't going to be too far away for you now - must go and get horizontal now take care


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!!!

Back to normal today. Husband has been back for a few days and luckily he didn't have to go to work so we have had a very nice few days together. He's gone to work today though.

Emma and Bendy- sorry the drugs are messing you up. I don't really get symptoms with down reg. Just the sweats...nice   It won't be long before you're off on the other stuff though.

Alisha- sorry you're having a rough time. I know how difficult it is. 

monkey- seems like things are going too bad for you. You seem to be a master at keeping your mind off it all.

Barney and jules- hope the 2WW isn't too bad for you

Not a very eventful day ahead for me. Just going into Wokingham to pick up my dry cleaning and to pay a few bills and later on I have to get the rental furniture out of my flat. Wow I lead a funfilled life!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Alisha-not long till you test   

Barney-Robert was better than Ashley sat night, but the macdonald brothers   what are they still doing there  

Sho-Maybe you can get some cake making done now d/h is back at work  

Myra-Some people dont get any s/e but i did last time too but from day 10 onwards  dont get the sweats though  

Ali-I will pm it to you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all 

Emma -how very very dare you share my famous meatball recipe   only kidding love, poor old you and the s/e, they are pants arent they, my Dh takes its personally and doesnt make allowances at all for the meds 

Ali -Heinz of course, some things just should'nt be messed with 

Barney- enjoy your 2 days off love, and "What the hell are the McDonut boys still doing on X factor" Dh and I were shouting at the telly, its a fix I say  Ashley is on LK today in a mo

Alisha- thinking of you   

Monkey- your so calm, keep it up poppit 

Hi Sho- glad your back yo normal, we missed you 

Myra- work sounds great, glad they are supporting you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Aah thanks Gill 

Emma- business has slowed down a bit unfortunately. I think its just because of xmas. We've got a few weddings organised for next year which is good but could do with a few more. 

Don't get me started on Xfactor   . As a musician rest assured Ashley should have gone weeks ago. He CANNOT sing in tune and thats just basic. How you can not sing in tune is beyond me. I think because he looked quite unique they were just hinking they could market him as a studio artist and use the auto tuner to get him to sound good. i still can't get over Dionne being voted off!! As for the Mc Dougals obviously the'r family is voting so much they will be bankrupt next year!!

Where has Wildcat disappeared to aswell.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat went to Hull to visit Mr Wildcats family, think she got back late last night 

Gill-Our poor partners eh


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

well Borat was very funny   I'd recommend it, not bent over funny, but well worth going to see and a fiar few giggles to be had  
Well my weekend was fairly none eventful, didnt think I would ever see the day I'd be food shopping at 9am on a saturday night   
Christening yesterday was quiet nice, only stayed for 2 hours or so cause everyone was on a mission   so I went home, made myself some lunch had my honoury glass of red wine and went to bed for 2 hours   Mind you I did find out one of my friends husband's is cheating for the 2nd time on her.    They have 3 lovely children, he works for a news paper in the city and is seeing some slapper who apparently knows full well he is married with children     bet this one comes out aswell, the first time (2 years ago) at their daughters 1st birthday, we were all there   She threw him out but took him back and it seems he is up to his old tricks, I could smack the *****ole but the messenger always gets shot and I was told I think by accident cause the person who told me was pi**ed and I bet now is pooping themselves for telling me  

Men, I do wonder sometimes, i really do   Well in my 7th last week here now and cant wait, fly to the 22nd December.............. fly   

Love to all
cheesyb
xx

p.s Alisha - hang in there love


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

Sorry to say that I have woken up this am with a bit of bleeding - I would love to think it was implantation bleeding but I really don't think it is as it happened at the same time last cycle and I have definite af pains to go with it. I am feeling surprisingly calm at the moment - obviously disappointed but not so much as I was on the fresh cycle for some reason. I will carry on with the drugs until Friday and do the test then but I don't think this was the right time for us. 

DH and I are ok - sad but I guess a bit more resigned to it not working this time. We probably won't be having another fresh cycle until next spring. We promised ourselves that if this one didn't work then we would book a nice holiday as haven't really had much time off in 2006 that wasn't related to ivf. So, we're going to go to Australia for a wedding at Easter and will then probably have another cycle as soon as we get back from that. Thanks for all your messages of support - it is great to have people who understand what this whole process is like!

Alisha - glad that you are hanging in there - I really hope that you get your BFP on Friday


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh yes I remember now.

you must really get hit by the d/r drugs if you've still got a week to go before your scan and you're getting symptoms, you poor thing. Is it just moodiness or do you get the flushes as well?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh monkey!!!!!

As they all say, it ain't over til its over, and you never know. I know you get a gut feeling about these things, but try to stay positive for as long as you can. If the worst does come to the worst, a big break is probably a good thing. Have a nice holiday and come back to it refreshed and ready to go. thinking of you love


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-So sorry hun   this world makes me sooooo angry  an easter break will do you both good...  

Cheesy-9pm shopping not 9am at night    See i told you the last few weeks would go quick  


Sho-Hoping they wont get any worse hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Hope you are all well & had a good weekend. I'm rushing off into a meeting at 10am so will catch up with you all later.  I hope I haven't missed anything too important cause there is no way I will be able to catch up now!  

Monkeylove - don't give up yet hun, I know it easy for me to say but please try and stay   until you know better.  
Alisha - same goes to you    
Emma - those s/e are setting in I see  
Ali - glad you got rid of those animals!    will reply to your email later  

Well I am knackered this morning....bloody people letting of fire works at 2am    

I'm off now....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Not long till your final scan hun..ooohhhhh are you excited


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh Monkey    I think we all know our bodies well enough to know what the score is with this IF TX lark, but I everything crossed that the meds are messing you around you get your much deserved BFP matey! 

Love and hugs
Gill


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Monkey sending you big       you sound so strong I hope everything works out for you  

Morning everyone else, how are you all this cold sunny morning?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-How did the jabs go


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya as if I have never stopped doing them its weird isnt it?

Have a very itchy tummy this time though where I do the jabs so hopefully it is working better as I struggled to DR last time as I had a large cyst so hopefully this time it is going to be better cannot wait for the next two weeks to fly by and get to the stimming stage.

Have you made up with DP yet?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Im sure everything will be ok for you this time  

Sort of we have talked but still frosty   never mind im sure when im on the tabs the old s/e will ease more


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Well we had a nice time this weekend with the family, apart from the masively hard uncomfortable bed! but I am spoiled as I have a tempur matress so it was gorgeous getting into bed at home last night!  I hope the fireworks stop soon, poor Rasher is terrified and hides in the bathroom.

It's taken me FOREVER to catch up this morning, so forgive me if I miss anyone/anything important, it's too early on a Monday for my memory to be working 

Monkey -  stay    hun, it's hard as any kind of bleeding freaks you out but it doesn't mean it's over. Is it just spotting? 

How are the other PUPO girls doing? I am really hoping to see some BFP's this week      



Bendy - here is an AF dance for you                  

Sho - glad to hear you are enjoying having hubby back

Emma - did you send that cake? either my mother ate it and didn't tell me or it didn't arrive yet! lol

Gill - I will prob have heinz tomato soup for lunch - I still can't heat on a hob (new one fitted on Wednesday!) so it's microwave soup for me if i want a hot lunch!

Myra - sorry your consult was poo - I'm sure the tx will be better though  

Cheesy - 7 weeks! yaaayyyyy  

Hello to everyone else - I'm sure I'll catch up during the day but this post is already too long!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-I didnt send it will send it tomorrow as wanted to make sure someone was in to sign for it  Glad you enjoyed your weekend...bet it was cold up there


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
MrsG95
Hatster

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 16th Nov 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th November

*
Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry ladies - no personals from me.
Having a bad day. Anniversaries and the bl**dy pro-life campaigners and press conspiring against me. 
Be back later when more +ve

Deb


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Emma!!  Yeah it was a little chilly, not as cold as I was expecting though - it is usually FREEZING up there!! The worst thing truely was the bed - we stayed 3 nights and I had nasty backache every morning, and dreaded going to bed! Their matresss is like sleeping on a wooden floor!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs   

Wildcat-How long did it take to get there in the end


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - about 3 and 1/2 hours, we left late on Thursday night to avoid the traffic and it worked - coming home sunday was the same - as long as the M1 isn't mental then this time is about right - We had to stop twice though to pee and for me to eat!! DH did all the driving so I slept half the way up!   

Debs


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Wildcat glad to have you back, you comments about the bed had me smiling as it was the same when we went to see my Mum in spain the bed is one of these metal framed folding ones (like the spare bed that is under the other ones that you can get) and well it wasnt really a double more like a 4ft 6 I think and then to top it off the floor is tiled so everytime either of you moves the bed moves across the floor so very scary glad we were only there three nights and good job there was no hanky panky the whols row of houses would of heard us   

Debs     chin up hunny

Em you can always forward carrot cake my way yummmy

Where is everyone else this morning?

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

welcome home Wildcat  

Debs - I am lost honey, whats happened?  

love to all 
cheesyb
xx

Morning, Emma, Kate, bendy, Minow, Gill, Fingers, Sho, Myra and Monkey dont think I have said hello yet


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cheesy - Take a look at http://news.scotsman.com/health.cfm?id=1639102006

You will get the drift. I'm just being over sersitive and hormonal at the moment. I always get a bit depressed towards Charlies anniversary and think the timing was just bad. its a poke in the eye when you are already crying 

Sorry - I WILL NOT BE SO [email protected]@DY MISERABLE 

Deb

*added*
Read the comments below the articles - they are a 'polite' version of some of the comments that have been made about people who choose to terminate pregnancies after a diagnosis of fetal abnormality.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all

*Monkeylove* - I am gutted to read your news. Really  that it's not all over for you yet. I think you have such a good attitude towards tx - you always seem so calm and rational.

*Deb* - Meant to say that my test date is now 16th Nov. Sorry to hear you are having a bad day.

*Sho* - Glad you and DH gave been having some nice quality time together.

This is Day 4 for me and I am feeling so much better now. Actually feeling a bit guilty about not being in work. Then on the other hand I think they will be managing fine and this is much more important. I will try and go out a bit today as I have not left the house for days (apart from a quick trip to the GPs).


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome back Wildcat!

I have a similar problem when we go to visit dh parents in Bradford. It must be a Yorkshire thing   (I expect a slap from MR W) They used to have this pull out bed that was older than the hills. We used to roll into the middle all the time because it was bowed!! Awful thing. Not to mention the fact that I was always starving up there. His mother is a terrible cook  !!!!

Deb- chin up love. Anniversaries of a bereavment are terrible I know only too well. I can't imagine what you went through. 

NVH- hello love!!

Barney- don't you dare feel guilty. You have to do whats best for you. You'd kick yourself if you were at work anyway chastising yourself for being there. i went back to work all three times and hated being there. Every twinge I thought was the end especially when I was marching up and down the parade square. you put your feet up and look after  yourself


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Morning all, I was discussing with wildcat and my brothers (one has two boys the other is due in January) a matter of massive importance and no-one could come up with a suitable answer.

Little boy's parts have many varied parent-friendly names (winkie seems to be the most popular) but how does one tastefully refer to the parts of a little girl? We came up with many suggestions, most were unsuitable, some were unfeasible and a couple couldnlt be repeated for fear of upsetting every religious minority this side of the Sun.

The only two reasonable suggestions were "flower" and "tuppence" - so, any others that would do instead?

As fpor complaints about the bed ... it's Yorkshire, what do you expect  it's grim oop North and the beds are uncomfy apparently (but mainly if it's a 3/4 size and you're pregnant  ) - I must speak to my mum about getting somethintg a bit bigger!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb - try not to let it worry you hun, everyone has different opinions and most of these people have never had to face the difficult decision you had to make, so what do they know?? Have some choccie and ignore the papers for the day.

Barney - Don't feel bad! put your feet up and make the most of it! It's amazing how people can totally cope when you aren't there - I used to think the same in a previous job, that the world would stop if I wasn't there, as I was the backbone of the European team I worked with, but they managed without me!  Don't feel guilty, just enjoy a few days at home!!

Hi Cheesy - 34 days at work to go!!

Sho - I know what you mean, DH mum is also not a great cook -thankfully we went out to a carvery on Friday night and on Saturday she did a Buffet for the family so I could just pick the things I liked! mostly crisps and ham rolls! She made prawn rolls too, but didn't seem to understand that I'm not allowed to eat prawns at the moment! she thinks that nothing has changed in the 30 years since she was last pregnant!  She has a heart of gold though and does try to look after us all.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies


Just to let you know i have the results from Epsom we were having a little boy so leslie was wrong and cheri22 said i lost 2 boys   no chromosone issues at all so must of been just bad luck....huge sigh of relief in a way as now i know my other embies will be ok


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma. Glad there were no 'signficant' barriers raised. Fingerscrossed that those little frosties are made of sticky stuff!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheers Deb.....now i can look forward to what can be   and now close that chapter


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma Glad you have finally got the results and can look forward to this treatment without having that doubt in your mind.

Mr W I don't know what we used to refer to that area as a child but my friends little girl refers to hers as her minny!! I dred to thing what the rest of the conversation you had Up north were!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Kate  

Yeah minny sounds better than flower and that


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - thats great news about your results! gosh i'm amazed they could tell the sex already!  Hmmm not sure
about lesley's prediction eh    
Yeh - one week to go til scan    am crapping myself

Kate - hope those jabs are going ok, hope you don't turn into a   like the rest of us!  

Its horrible being away, i haven't a clue whats going on


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah Mr W- I have had this conversation on many occasions. I can tell yu that my mom uses the phrases a) "wash your penny" and b) (possibly the most neutral) "wash between your legs". Phrases that still haunt me in adult hood as  as a child I could never get over the embarrassment of my mom instructing me on where to wash!!! Dreadful. Try those two out. Tuppence is a common one as is "difference". "mind your difference"   Always found that one funny..

Wildcat - there have been times when I have had to instruct my husband to take me to the nearest chippy through starvation. Don't they know noon eats sardines and spam anymore. And no I'm not joking. On one occasion we were told NOT to eat. You know how the traffic is heading that way on a Friday evening. 7 hours it took us. Starving thinking when we get there we'll have a massive meal because she has specifically told us not to eat anything. Got there. Spam, tomatoes, packet egg mayonnaise, sardines, bread and those poxy croquett things that no one eats because they are rank!!! Chip shop that night and no mistake. Xmas there this year as well so I'm expecting to lose weight  

Emma- glad the news is good. In that it was just bad luck and you can be positive going into your next cycle. Sad that it must be a bit of a what if moment for you.   for this one though xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Ladies   

Nvh-Good luck for the scan hun   did you get my pm about Cheri22  

Sho-OOOHHHhhhh i love northern chippies, proper chips and mushy peas..or gravy...or mmmspam yum


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - glad you finally got your results through, and that you can move on now with hopefully a little less fear. I'm not sure about lesleys prediction either, seems she's not 100% - but then telling the future can't be easy!

Ktx - Minny sounds better - some of the other suggestions were funny but def not suitable - Nvh would have been proud! (and hysterical!)

Sho      take snacks and hide them in the car - at least its cold up there so you know food wont go off!! we started taking them out for a meal every time we go up as we know we will at least get one good dinner while there!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good plan Wildcat. Especially as your preggers. You can't afford to go without!!!

Emma- chips are great up north. I think its because they use dripping instead of veg oil to cook them in. Very tastey!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Chips cooked in dripping I can feel the pounds going on just thinking of them !!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oooh - will you lot shut up - I have a craving for chips and thick gravy now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mmmm chips and thick gravy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo no chips and curry sauce


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urgghhh Gill not curry sauce


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

yuck - nope gotta be gravy. Somehow my warm and floppyham sandwich just isn't 'doing it' for me now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I cheated last night I have to admit I had KFC Chicken and Chips and Gravey !!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate     now you know thats not good for you, esp starting de-regs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh you old mother hen   poor kate


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ktx - mmmmmm I love KFC chicken - I don't each much of the stuff they fry it in, but I do love their chicken. I might have to have that for dinner tonight now!! 

It's quiet on here this afternoon!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

yawwwnnn - So tired and fed up today. even the thought of chocolate isn't doing it for me  (I know its bad when choccy don't work!) 

I need to be wisked off to a romantic resort with golden sands and warm sea breezes, whilst some gorgeous young man gives me a relaxing massage........... *sigh*

Oh well I guess I'll go back to arguing with designers and printers, then back home house sitting to walk the dogs in the rain and heat up a microwave meal in front of [email protected] tv


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash I know but hey ho, thats why I am not a skinny like I once was, but hey, I have been good today though I had a low carb breakfast bar (but it is horrible it tasted like card board) and I have just had a low carb roll with Sardines but how I would really love a nice PIZZA like they keep advertising on the telly with the tear off crusts stuffed with cheese mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

note I had to change what I was going to call myself after my suggestion to MR W otherwise you lot would of been really taking the micky!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma I'll have you know there is nothing nicer than being wrapped up snuggly doing some late  night shopping with a bag of chips and pot of curry sauce to share with your other half! Im a simple girl 

KFC yuk!  its funny but DH and I were chatting about take away food the other night and I have to admit the only take away's we have nowadays are Chicken kebabs thats a bit sad me thinks   gone are the cravings for pizza's, currys, chinese & fisn'n'chips are expensive and really greasy!

See this is the thing you get all domesticated then nothing compares to good home cooked grub, I would rather spend £20 on fillet steak than a carrier bag full of GM cr**p!

Ooo hark at me get off your high horse Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Is the kebab you have after the night out at the pub......ohhhhhh your so Cilla Battersby-Brown  

Love you really


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

OOOOOOooooo Gill !!!!!

I know I did feel really really bad after watching River Cottage on Thursday where Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall educated people about not eating organic or free range chicken as the other cheaper meats are mass reared in really bad condition and we said we were only going to buy organic or free range from now on and we did stick to it for our weekly shopping at Sainsburys but then was VERY naughty last night!!

Sorry but I dont like Chicken kebabs but I do love Lamb Shish!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

lady piece....flower...minny.....but at nursery i tell my little girlies to wipe their front bum's....im not into calling it something odd.

just imagine two little girls playing in the garden and one asking the other to come smell the lovely flower...... now the child who has called it a flower all there life is gonna have some issues here.....just so wrong

Em im so pleased your results were ok.

Love ya.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You always make me   pmsl laughing at your comment about the flower darling   but your sooooo right  

How are you little sis any mad flare ups today  did the a.f dance work for you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Big sis  
I have been calmish today although i was ready to do time over my bloody boss!  so actually not that calm!
How about you?  

Af dance did seem to do something, its definalty on its way so i think tomo will be the day.

Kate, my tummy itches onve i give my injection i get a red rash for a while too

Finished work for the day- going to go relax in the bath!

Im on anti biotics and i phoned the clinic on sat to see if i could take them and Ann answered- the nice one and she was sooooooooo lovely! bless her!

B


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I love Ann Hurley   she makes me  

Bendy-are the antibiotics for your water works  

Glad the a.f dance done something...oh a lovely warm bath how lovely im jealous 

Im ok so far bendy but im sure i will loose it with someone soon


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, they are my doctors are rubbish, didnt give me my persciption untill 2 weeks after i took my sample in.  When i called they said i didnt need one.....made another appiontment and doctor said its been ready for collection for 2 weeks......it got so bad i now have a kidney infection- the anit b's are good tho and im ok now!

Bloody doctor is a wally head!

Glad your having a good mood day.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey Bendy thats outragous   give me there address big sis will sort them out for you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cilla Battersby- Brown  after my fake tan sess the other day, there are definately similarities 

Bendy- Ive heard some weird ones at Nurseries over the years "woo-woo, twinkle, and even peachy" it makes you want to throw up! I think like you "bits or front bottom" is fine,! 

KT- I love River cottage and would love to buy organic but its too expensive, even the free range chickens I thought had a rotton old time   I will buy free range though! Sorry any veggies 

Anyway you dont really know what your eating these day do you? Unless its grown or hand reared by yourself, watch out NVH or Dolphin and chums might suddenly go missing!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy you do make me   

Gill I know exactly what you mean and when we have finished doing this house up (hopefully by easter) we are planning on moving to Oxfordshire to a house that has some land in lovely quite sleepy village and all the places we have seen so far we will have room for our own Chickens so we can have fresh eggs etc, but we are not too sure if we would be able to rear our own meat though!!

Kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill   couldnt resist


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi girls

Never thought I would say this but I am feeling a bit bored! Have watched some trashy tv (y'know the wright stuff, loose women, etc.), made some Christmas cards, had lunch and now not sure what I want to do. Any suggestions? Did say I would go out for a bit but want to avoid the shops at all costs. Making casserole for dinner so I guess I could make a start on that. Hmmm not very exciting...

Monkeylove and Alisha - How you girls doing?   

Jules - Where are you? Hope you are resting up.  

Emma - Really pleased that your results were good, you must be so relieved.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Have a sleep.....mmmmm casserole


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma would love to have a snooze but I just can't sleep during the day unless I have had a heavy night the night before and at the moment I can't remember the last heavy night I had.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im sooo lazy   thats all i did in my 2ww apart from eat...oh and sat out in the garden but it was hot then


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Barney - If you are bored you can come into my office, do my job and then I can go home 

Alternatively do you do choccy runs for FFers?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-Thats a very good idea...barney you can do a day at each of our work places


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Poor Barney arn't they all cruel to you.

Suduko is pretty cool and if you are anything like me you will end up glued to them !!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hmm amazingly I have found some things to do!! Sorry, won't be coming into your workplaces   Going to make that casserole, put some good tunes on DHs ipod (won't he be chuffed!!??) and then read my book for a bit.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds good to me Barney


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gosh I am really crap today on trying to keep up with the conversation cause work is getting in the way  

Emma - i'm like you, just lazed around in my 2ww!

I am so looking forward to my 2 weeks off this time and even if my embies don't thaw I am going to take a week off sick.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You do surprise me Barney 

2 weeks lazing around sounds like bliss - can it involve chocolate as well?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - poor you hun, I'd be slapping the doc - which one do you see? is it Branksomewood? mine is Dr Swift, he seems ok most of the time!  Front bottom is good too - It's so difficult as with little girls you dont want to be crude, boys are so easy!! although we have no idea what we are having yet we have to be prepared!!

Kt - i'd love to go all organic but it is so expensive - we always have free range eggs though. I went to an organic farm the other day and they wanted £12 for a chicken!!! I don't think so..... I do try and buy organic veggies though and have bought the odd organic steak from tesco but I can't afford the local farm prices! 

Barney - get DH to rent you some movies tonight for tomorrow then you can lose a few hours without having to think about it!

Emma - I like being lazy at the mo! I've got used to being a sofa slob, it was hard at first but having a laptop in the living room helps, and of course movies, cookery shoes and FF to keep me going!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Have to agree with some of the prices   £12 for a chicken


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

£12 - did it come with a chef and waiter?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Debs - for me it can't  cause of the PCO   how boring!!  gosh you have food food food on the brain girl  

Kate - I loveeeeeeeeeeee pizza! you tried those quiesidilla's (sp) yet?  what about the lasagne sheets?

Emma - you didn't share gills recipe with me  

Wildcat - you make the most of slobbing about cause once the lo comes you'll get no rest!  I know what you mean about the prices
of the free range chickens but after seeing Hugh it put me off the battery ones.  What if you buy one that is squashed next to 
a diseased one


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

NVH - I'm stocking up after 3 months of not being able to eat


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I try and buy as much organic stuff as possible, esp meat, fruit and veg. Altho I have to agree that sometimes I just can't justify the price. We have found that the organic meat definetely tastes nicer and we are not spending as much as we did on going out so sometimes it is worth it I think. Waitrose has looooovely organic stuff...lovely prices too!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Debs - oh yeh i forgot you suffered badly with ms!  i'm sure you must have made up for lost
time already by the sounds of it  

Barney - I think we would love to all go organic but prices are a bit   sometimes! they don't make it easy for us
do they


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi 

barney- I know what you mean about being bored, I just kind of wandered around the house, not knowing what to do with myself during my 2ww!  

NVH- you've been busy we havent heard much from you of late! 

Emma- you havent  as per usual!


I spoke to my GP about Gestone today, he is going to convert Mr R's perscription for me but its quite expensive stuff so only for 2 weeks, if... no sorry when we get a BFP, we will have to fund it ourselves or I suppose I can swap to the nasty old   bullets then! but we have decided we want it next cycle anyway! Hes great and said that the nurses at the surgery will do it if DH doesnt want to, but I think that after dr s/e Dh will be more than willing to stab me in the butt cheek


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Gill....was with family at the weekend and today's been manic at work...once you loose touch
on here its so hard to get back into it!  
Good on you regarding the gestone...its definately the right decision    take it from nurse nvh  
After all ann did say to me that they prescribe it for people who's af arrives before test day and in my book thats
you!  When you get your bfp, i bet you won't mind paying for it either!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Organic is VERY expensive but it does taste good, however I have only really gone half way I don't get too much from the supermarket as they seem to charge a fortune because they say organic on it, but if you go to most butchers it is all organic anyway as they get it from local suppliers and it is a bit cheaper than the supermarket I paid £7 for a chicken which yes is dear as I could of got one for £4 from S'burys but after seeing what they went through kind of put me off, not sure how long it will last though you know what its like when the purse strings are tighter at the end of the month!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

afternoon ladies


hope you are all keeping as well as can be expected, thinking of you all and your stages your at

  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I would kindly stab you with needle  

Cheesy love you


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

love, ya'll too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - its a bit like your 'g' string i guess esp after eating all those carbs!    

Thanks cheesy!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

'Lo Ladies,

Majorly busy at work again today . Just wanted to pop in and say hi.

Monkey - thinking of you hon...try to stay positive     

Deb - sorry you're having a down day   

Hi everyone else - will catch up later on personals.....


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma - do I detect a little homone imbalance perhaps   poor poor DH does he sleep with a crash helmet on just in case "the hormonal weido" visits him in the night? 

Cheesy- whats on the box tonight? 

Hi Fingers


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just realised I am going to miss tonights tv cause going off with DH to finalise a job tonight and as its
for friends I said i would go otherwise I won't see him till bed time


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb - I wish it had come with a chef and waiter - I might have bought it!! It wasn't even a big chicken! I ended up buying half a dozen sausages (£5) and 6 eggs (£4) and have vowed not to go there again - which is such a shame as I'd really like to support the local farms, but I'd end up needing financial support myself!  Supermarket prices are high but at least they are reasonable.  

Gill when you get your BFP get in touch with the midwife ASAP as you can get a NHS prescription card thing that means you don't pay for prescriptions for 2 years - this might help you.  I just got mine through - at last something I can get that doesn't cost me anything!  (bout time!)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Just call me Richard Arnold 

well apart from the Corrie x 2 & Eastenders two docu's on at 9pm

One call, "Lock em up or let them out" BBC 2
*I can lose my temper badly," says cheery arsonist Michael. I'll say. A former soldier, Michael got so angry at the way his local police treated him that he went round with Molotov cocktails and torched all their squad cars - a loss of temper that earned him a four-year prison sentence. The question is, has Michael reformed? Should the parole board allow him to serve the last two years of his sentence in the community, despite some damning psychological reports that suggest he is still something of a Molotov cocktail himself? It's one of several case studies in this absorbing look inside the world of the parole board. Cameras have never covered the process before, and it's eye-opening to see the thankless decisions facing the board members. Get it wrong and a prisoner they release could reoffend, perhaps fatally. But when we finally see the face of a prisoner who is granted parole and walks free, it's oddly heart-war*ming.

OR Two big to walk CHANNEL 4

*Programme following the attempts of eight seriously obese people to walk from the south coast of England to Edinburgh in order to lose weight. The walkers set off from Devon for Bristol, but encounter problems from the start. As well as struggling with the exercise, the group must learn to get on with each other and avoid the usual mammoth meals. Before they even complete the first leg, one of the hikers is threatening to drop out and another is told by his doctor to quit. *

Cant comment after that cause I'll be fast 'akimbo 

 cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheers Richard or would you prefer to be Tina Baker? Definately the prison one for me!   and I have to say just how excited I am the "Im a Celebrity" is nearly here, I love it more than life itself!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wildcat thanks for that info, I will bear it in mind! 

How are you doing on the hob front?  my oven element blew after a power cut saturday night, I rang around today and they wanted £100-£150 to sort it, so DH is going to fit one, I ordered the element for £22.99 BARGIN, just as well I cleaned the scabby thing last week, maybe thats why it blew   its not used to being without its fur coat of filth


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill you pikey!    

Well I am off home now, have a good evening everyone


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you all are well

Sho, glad you are having great time with hubbie being back, mine has gone off till Thursday  

Monkey, thinking of you hun  

Nvh, glad you had a good weekend nice to see you back

Wildcat, glad you had a good weekend to, shame about the hard bed

Emma, hi hun  

Gill, hi love, i also think "im a celebrity" is great, dh gets really bored because i wont miss any of them, he has to go off into the bedroom to watch tv as i hog the big one  

Hi Cheesy  

Hello to everyone else, hope you have all had a good day

Luv Myra


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

looks like we will continue to watch tv in seperate rooms every night   when does celebrity start and who's in it this year?

love
cheesyb
xx

hello Myra too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash - Cheeky

Cheesy you missed of Spooks on BBC 1 at 9am and Vincent on ITV 1 at 9pm I love mondays telly lucky for sky plus it keeps me going for the rest of the week as Tuesday has nothing

When does celebrity start Saturday??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

http://pregnancyandbaby. com/pregnancy/baby/Madame- Zarit ska- predicts-your-birth-experience-736. htm (take out 5 spaces)

TRY THIS FOR A GIGGLE LADIES, APPARENTLY PREDICTS YOUR BABY 

Mine a girl born at night, 21 hour labour    , 7lb 10 oz Brown eyes and light brown hair, lets see if its true LOL

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo cheesy curious 

Right then! rumours are jungle contestants so far are............ Rachel Hunter, David Gest,Louise Redknapp, Rachel Stevens, Myleen Klass & Matt willis









I bet none of those are actually in it!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

OH NO not MYLEEN KLASS


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Lol Cheesy

I am going to have a 6lb 9oz boy, 22 inches in length after a 7 hour labour, water birth, delivered at night whilst raining, and i am not even pg


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheesy, my sister in law went to the royal academy of music with Myleen Klass


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Well it is a prediction after all  

  

Night night ladies, leaving work in a mo and  off for a hot bath at home  

Sleep tight all  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Pmsl at your comment about Kates g string ....but not funny if you understand me...its the way you said it not what you were saying   Kate sorry  

Gill-Pmsl at her comment to you too ...love you too  

Hello myra


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Strange I cant imagine Louise Redknapp going in there, also it has been rumoured that Myleen Class is the highest paid celeb to go in there and again I think Louise is worth a bit more money than Myleen !!!

But maybe I am biast as I went to school with Jamie Redknapp and I have even been bowling with him!!! ( not since he has been famous obviously !! )

Emma do not encourage Tash you know what she is like !!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-mmmm Jamie rednapp   
What a load of old has beens i want someone funny like janet street porter again


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

He is but funnily enough at school he wasnt really that popular or  even much of a dish he also wasn't one of the first ones to get picked for football teams so I think Daddy had a bit of a stake in his career!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmm me thinks you could be right kate  

Come and join in on the nov/dec cycle buddies thread


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have enough of a nightmare keeping up with this lot, will probably join you tomorrow

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night kate

Have a nice evening off to watch home and away


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma lol, home and away, i havent watched that in years

By the way what gets discussed at the implactions/information meeting 

Enjoy home and away, catch you later

Luv Myra xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Been away working and visiting fil....struggling to keep up with all the chat but had to just say Minny is a bit worrying to someone called Minow!

    to the 2wwers. Really hope things are good and sticky for you. Thinking of you  

Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and......"The day you deliver, outside will be hot. Your baby will arrive in the afternoon. 

After a labor lasting approximately 2 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 8 pounds, 2 ounces, and will be 19 inches long. This child will have light brown eyes and dark hair."

I don't mind the idea of a 2hour labor!  

Mx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey you lot can talk !! Chat today went from KFC to Pizza to Kebabs , veered off to organic food, back to chocolate and then the classic Monday chat of what's on TV tonight!! It's like the Royle family online     

Jules/Monkey/Alisha       

Wildcats - glad you had a good weekend. I hear you with the bad back thing, but it's me that needs a new bed!! can you pm me and tell me where you got your bed?? BTW - Mr W, my friend has a little girl and she calls her bits her "tanny" that's with a T not an F. Not sure where it comes from  but it's another variation!!

Barney - if you're bored I have a load of admin that needs doing!! Seriously though, make the most of your time off. Mind you I'd prob be just as bored so am only taking 3 or 4 days, can't bear anymore time spent watching day time telly!!

Cheesy - know what you mean about Tv in diff rooms, DH usually watches sport (doesn't matter what sport either) and I'll watch anything else!! He wonder why i won't let him get SKY!! 

Sho - glad you are enjoying DH being home, not long now till ur appt.

Emma - glad you got your results hon and hope that you can move forward with less apprehension now. How's your d/regging going?

NVH - good luck with scan      Glad you had a good w/end.
Bendy - good luck with your scan - what time are you there on Wednesday??

Gill - glad your GP agreed your funding for Gestone and once you have that BFP you won't care about forking out for it!! Your godcats send their miaows!!

kTX - ooooh hark at you going to school with Jamie Redknapp, that's a good topic of conversation for the board, who do you know, or have met who is famous and what are they really like!!

Myra - Implications meeting is where you sign all the legal forms and tx is gone through in more details, risks of twins etc etc

Minow - glad fil is OK. pmsl about minny!!

Hatster - how are you hon - we're nearly cycle buddies, I am supposedly due for EC next Weds, got day 7 scan this Weds to check how things are cooking. I'm only on 2 amps of Menopur too as I also have pcos. Hope you found your furbaby.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening

Fingers-Thanks hun   hows the stimming going  

Myra-At the meeting you sign consent forms etc, go through how e/c works and how to inject yourself etc

Hatster-Good luck for next monday


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

HELLO LOVELY LADIES
  for Alisha, Barney, Jules and Monkeylove...thinking of you loads
Hatser and Fingers...good luck with your scans
Tash...not long to go  
Myra....didnt get my hair done in the end...next weekend now  
Wildcats........i always referred to it as your minny or lulu.....hope you have a comfortable nights sleep tonight
Sho....glad your having a good time with DH bet your too busy for cake making  
Minow...glad FIL is on the mend
Gill...what is the gestone for...i have never been given this and i always get my period b4 test day
Cheesy...not long to go for you... u must be so excited   
Kate.....did you go to a posh school...jamie Redknapp indeed
Catch up tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi ladies
ALi thanks for   
try to scim read what you've all been up to once a day - posh schools - organic chicken (the only way ladies tesco's anything from £4-9 we buy it whole then chop it all up) and front bums  
thanks for the   thoughts it means a lot  
Monkey, barney, jules hope you're doing ok        

I think its the pregnyl holding back my af as  had spots of brown when wiping most days now  - think implantation would of happened a bit back - felt very   today and cried at all sorts   I think I can safely say this 2ww had been a grueller compared to the 1st   
now sorted so have got the rest of the week off work - don't know what I was thinking going into work   - of to lay horizontal take care all x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Up at not quite the crack of dawn to head to the gym before starting xmas shopping at bluewater. 

Alisha take it easy honey and try not to get too anxious. Sending positive thoughts in your direction. Same goes to the other 2WWers.    

Myra - the implications meeting outlined our treatment plan, explained how we worked (or didn't) and how the treatment worked; showed us how to inject and tidied up any bits of investigastions that we wanted to get us up to date. We had ours with Linda and she did it very well. It was a low-key way to ask all the questions that we hadn't asked Mr R or we hadn't thought of before.

Sarah xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Sarah-Blimey you are very good motivating yourself to go to the gym when its sooooo cold outside  

Alisha-Hoping its not a/f hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies and Mr W

Thanks for the   Emma and Ali. Stimming going OK, feel like I have a load of things in my lower regions all bashing against each other - hopefully that means good things for my scan tomorrow.. and windy doesn't begin to describe it!! Other than a bruised tummy that's the only effects though.. 

Alisha - try to stay positive hon, thinking of you


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning me dears

Well done my exercise...thank goodness I have a gym at home! though I did contemplate going for a run instead.

Alisha - thinking of you and hoping that        from us all helps.

FIngers - sounds as if could be good news at scan tomorrow     

Morning Emma

Sarah - good on you for getting up and out and then doing bluewater - need more guts to do that than go to the gym in the cold I reckon!  

 everyone else. Sorry no more personals for now but bathroom calling!   

lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Posh School     you have to be joking it was Twyhnam Comprehensive in Christchurch Dorset and I got pulled out of it in the 3rd year by my parents and put into a all girls school to improve my grades as my reports said I was more interested in the opposite sex than my education     To give you an idea of the type of school it was, my boyfriend was in the 5th year when I was in the third year and had his hair cut like a cracked egg and bleached to match !!!!!

Feeling really P***ed off this morning I have just turned on my computer to a email from my builder who is meant to be here today to knock a seperate bathroom and WC into one and extend a seperte wc into a shower room and replace all my banisters and install a loft hatch as we havent got one for him to say he is waiting to hear back from his plumber and will be in contact this week to then set a date (he originally said the work would be done by the end of October) so I called him to say I am not impressed as he keeps changinf the goal posts so he has said look love I dont want to do the job as I cant be doing with it if you are giving me grief already !!!!!!!!! so he has no pulled off the job, must be nice to be in a situation to do that the work was costing £10K!!!!!! so I am now with no builder and less than 7 weeks from Christmas with no decent bathrooms and the house half re wired and floor boards all up as the electrician needed the the wals etc doing before he could finish the rewiring AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning All

   for monkey, barney, alisha and jules.....hang in there girls!  monkey/alisha - brown blood is good yah!   

Kate - you know where to come if you need a good reliable plumber    the only thing is they are booked for the remainder of 2006! Must be
so frustrating when you are promised somethig like that and they just pull out!  

Minow/sarah  -  you go girls, you must be the queens of exercise on here!  not like the rest of us  

Fingers - good luck for your scan on weds  

Well this  is   for all those with sensitive ears round here so be warned!!!!!
I had a good old   last night and I am slightly    confused as to where the hell   has gone cause it certainly hasn't
made an appearance yet!!!  We hadn't done it for a few days so maybe the little   had rocket tails and they've
ended up in another area of my body that they wouldn't normally never reach       
Thought I would just share that thought with you ladies this morning    after all there hasn't been any smutt on here for a while and its
well over due    hope sho's got an over flow out let    

Sorry sho


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Natasha !!!!!!                only you could say something like that


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tash - I've had the same sort of thing in the past - Hope someone knows what happens to the   on occasions such as this. It's always   me as usually gravity does take over. - Have you tried blowing your nose? - Only a thought!  

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Nvh -        That does happen on occasion - perhaps DH was nice and deep when the   made their exit! and they have decided to stay with you for a bit cos you are nice and warm and it's bloody cold outside!!!

Fingers - we got our matress from Debenhams in Woking! I spotted it in the sale earlier in the year, I think we paid about £600 which was about half price so it was a bargain, it's not Tempur (I call it that as everyone knows what that is) but it's the same thing, I think ours is a sleepeze - either way it's a memory foam matress and you can get them all over - google will give you some good results these days. I don't know how we ever managed without it.

KT - AHHHHHHHH that's a nightmare, I do hope you hadn't paid him any money yet.  Builders are a nightmare at the best of times, and they never ever seem to finish on time, and always cost more than they quoted      I hope you manage to sort out another one asap.

Minow - you are far too energetic this early in the morning! 

I have a full day of work today, I do Internet consulting as well as photography (it's what my career was before I left to do my own thing!)  and I have a nice little full day job to do, so I won't be on much today - have a nice day all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Personally I think they are in competition with the rocket fire works      you know men, they always like to compete    
Glad I cheered you up kate  

Wildcat - dh just had their web site done by a friend... is this something that you do too or is it just the 'internet' in general.

Haster - if you can drink more than a litre of milk a day you need a medal!  I don't think you need to but it won't do any harm


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tash -    you made me laugh out loud in the middle of my course, everyone looked at me


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

nvh - re: the missing   - have you tried looking behind the radiator in the living rooom? I lost a jumper the other day and found it down the back of the radiator along with magazines, pens, loose change etc.

Now and again we've found Rasher hiding under the bath during lightning storms and fireworks displays


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

This course is so exciting...this morning i am learning how to Manage and Monitor Dynamic Host protocol....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!!

NVH- I tend to keep a towel handy to catch spillage. Reference your missing giz it is possible that it made an appereance whilst you were asleep. I am a light sleeper and have been awakened by warm sticky goo in the early hours of the morning making a mess of my sheets, hence the towel!!! Having said that, I had a similar situation at the weekend when it definitely didn't come out. Perhaps in these situations, it all goes up??!!!!  

I am not saying I have that S.A.D, but I absolutely cannot abide this time of year and have to literally force myself out of the door to do anything. I'm feeling really down today and I can only think that it must be the weather because there is nothing for me to be down about. Picking on DH and there isabsolutely no reason for it. I must tell myself off   Anyway, this is why I admire you Minow and Sarah because there is absolutely nothing on this earth that could make me do any uneccesary activity at this time of year, much less do said activity OUTDOORS!!!! Madness

Bless him, he had to go for his semen analysis today at Woking and he absolutely hates going. Thanks for the tip MR W, but Mr sho claims he doesn't need material to produce the goods, he SAYS he thinks of me... aaaahhhhh. 

Hope all the ladies on the big wait are doing ok and holding it together.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - can you explain what that means please   what are you doing on here if you are meant to be learning missy  

MrW - hmmmm i don't think they are hiding behind the radiator....they have enough problems getting to my fallopian tube let alone
crawling out onto the bed, then on the floor and over to the radiator      maybe they went via another passage and got lost  

.........AND I DON'T MEAN MY BACK PASSAGE YOU PERVES      

Sho - I normally wake in the early hours with sticky thighs and there weren't any stick residue this morning     Hope it doesn't
start to repeat on me later         
I usually give my dh a helping hand with his SA - we got all jiggy in that little room...did you know the lights dim to improve the atmosphere  
obviously MrW would know!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hatster - what time are you there tomorrow? I struggle with the litre of milk - let alone any more!! I seem to spend most of time these days in the loo with all the water/milk!!

Ali - so how do you Manage and Monitor Dynamic Host protocol  

NVH - try sneezing!!

Wildcat - thanks - I'll try googling!! Hope you are keeping OK?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - Anything Internet related - yes we do websites from simple pages to dynamic, PHP based database driven mega sites that do lots of clever things! (that's Mr W's job) - my job for today is to review a websites affiliate programme and tell them where they can make improvements - I sort of did this for Amazon for 5 years so this is quite an easy one today - just time consuiming and very dull. Taking pictures of naked people is far more interesting!

Sho - I know what you mean about not wanting to go out - I'm the same, I feel like a hermit some days. Too cold or wet out there for me, I even avoid the shops cos I can't be arsed to put proper clothes on and sit here in my joggies! I can't decide if it's lazy or scared to go out! lol


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all

Feeling a little happier today so thank you for all the messages yesterday whilst I was being a miserable  



> The day you deliver, outside will be sunny. Your baby will arrive in the afternoon.
> 
> After a labor lasting approximately 23 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 6 pounds, 14 ounces, and will be 17 inches long. This child will have blue eyes and some very fine hair.


Ermmm if this is the case I want to know what woking have been up to - Neither DH nor I have blue eyes!

Hope everyone is ok - will catch up and post again later 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
MrsG95
Hatster

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 16th Nov 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th November

*
Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - all sounds a bit techi for me, but would like to pml you the website for your thoughts if you don't mind  
Its only something very basic to get them started.....maybe MrW could cast his eye over it too  

Sho - I hate this time of year, the only thing that keeps me going is xmas, but after that its so depressing    I love the sun


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just put together a new office chair...enjoying wizzing round the room now as I've got wheels! and lots of paddles that mean I can adjust lots of things - fun fun fun!

Bit concerned as to why Mr NVH's   might be down behind the radiator in Mr W's living room? Still I suppose it's worth a look   as Mr W says - you never know what you might find down there! 

I love this time of year, I think it's really romantic - so many good reasons to snuggle up!

Oh dear Deb, you like the others seem to be having long labors ahead of you - mine said 2 hours....I should bloomin well think so, it will have taken so many years to get to that stage!  

The exercise is a necesity rather than something I want to do - I don't want to put back all that weight I've just lost!

DH just told me off as I'm sitting badly even though I'm in my new chair....trouble is when I sit properly the screen is too far away for me to read it....hmmmmm, Minow thinks perhaps she should consider a trip to the optician!

lol
Minow x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tash....dont know what it means   but it is so boring


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I'm the same. I love the summer months. I just feel great. At the moment I cn go to bed at 10 and sleep right through to morning , wake up feeling exhausted. Its because its dark outside. My body can't deal with the perpetual darkness. You me and Wildcat should buy a house together in the sun and move there for 6 months of the year wearing our joggies and not worrying about it!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ali - Have you got wheels on your chair....try whizzing around a bit, it's great fun....will definately cheer up that boring stuff you are doing...


weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Minow heads rapidly towards the door...cats flying everywhere and dh looking on concerned that I might break something 

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*Green eyed monster lurking*
I want to sleep all the way through the night - lucky if I get 2 1/2 hours uninterupted at the moment. 
Still all in a good cause!  

Minow - stay away from the stairs hun. Wheels and steps don't mix!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash are you not stimming ?? Doesnt that mean you shouldnt be having   without protection


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kate- I think she's having a frozen cycle. No stimming involved. You can shag all you like.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Charlies mum - don't worry I haven't mastered corners yet....plus the fact I don't think there's enough room for me to get between the desk and the door in this chair so can't even leave the room - dh looking like he really wishes I would though!  
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow- aren't you starting your short protocol soon?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - bless ya, it doesn't take a lot to please you does it   be careful you know how accident prone you can be    

Ali - are you falling asleep yet  

Sho - Having a house in the sun sounds great!

Kate - sho's right, no stimming when doing a FET so yes i can shag to my hearts content without a rubber, although i did on a fresh
cycle to, i wouldn't be going down this road if i could get pg naturally so i thought what the hell   Me and dh hate condoms


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

God you lot you dont arf talk poop sometimes


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - pot kettle etc


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVh- I'm with you on this. Pointless stipulation if you ask me. If you could get pregnant you wouldn't be going through IVF would you. I know in the past there were a couple of examples of people getting pregnat with 90 babies but that's why they give you the drugs to stop you ovulating. For me, I get so uncomfortable with the stimms that I can't really do anything the few days leading up to collection. My ovaries are sensitive at the best of times and are 100 times worse with stimms. Going up and down the staris hurts so theres no way I'd be letting that battering ram between my legs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-I will ignore that comment


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

SHo - I hope so, maybe sometime next week...depending on when af arrives and whether the cyst has gone!

Just tried Madame whatsit again as was dark when I tried it last night and so not sure how accurate I could be on the weather front!  

Last night it was 2 hours of labor - today "The day you deliver, outside will be sunny. Your baby will arrive at night. 

After a labor lasting approximately 10 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 6 pounds, 10 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have green eyes and some very fine hair."

Still 10 hours is still not that bad and the baby is smaller so not such a bucket required!   

NVH, I think you may be right on the accident front. Minow sits properly like a good girl in front of her desk. It does show what a sad life I lead though doesn't it when I get over excited about a chair that moves!

Em...poop? what are you on about!  

Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you girls you really do make me laugh and today it is just what I need !!1


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Kate d/r cant be helping much either   hope things improve soon  

Where is miss chatterbox


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

By Miss Chaterbox do you mean NVH? If so I think she's probably round the W's rumaging around behind the radiator!
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee cheeky, since you came on there were loads of posts!  I see you started off
in your usual fashion of insulting everyone      I was looking for dh's    

Sho - i know what you mean during stimms and   they don't seem to go together do they  

Minow - give up on madame, its a load of poo!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Did you find it


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

The fun thing about Madame whatsit is that as i'm not even preg it's one hell of a prediction! If only it were like a pick and mix...I'll have the size and colouring of the 2nd baby but with the labor of the first please!

Mx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

NVH did you really get down and dirty in that little room









Emma- How are you today? are you and DF friends again? 

Minow spin to your hearts content love 

Ali- YOU STILL AWAKE LOVE? 

Sho- cheer up at least your getting your oats 

I have been tie-dying T shirts for my poor old nephews this morning! I had a hole in my glove and have a green right hand 

My sister cancelled christmas when her youngest son asked if they could look through the Argos book instead of having a bedtime story and the big one asked how much money did he have to spend when asked what he would like for christmas!  so its home made gifts, a candle lit carol concert instead if the panto this year and we are digging up our own trees, it should be nice and hopefully bring back some proper meaning to the tack we call christmas today!  we will go shopping in the new year but they dont know that yet  I have to admit they are really looking forward to it bless them

I went to Hawkins Bazarr shop the other day and got loads of old fashioned toys to go in the crackers, marbles, 5 stones and those magic fortune telling fish!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah still awake...looking forward to going to Nandos at lunchtime


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nahhhh not yet....think they must be in my stomach cause I don't seem to be hungry and its not like me!    

Gill bogey finger   - well only to the point that dh produced his sa....then i was left all frustrated


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-   stop it   
Gill-Yeah we were ok from yesterday morning   made the meatballs last night they were yummmmmmmmm    Its sounds like your going to have a great xmas hun  

Ali-Get back to learning


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Ali - trust you ....11.43 and the first mention of lunch! 

Tash - either your insides are a medical mystery or dh got the wrong end for them to end up in your stomach!  

Oh dear Gill - green hand not good but old fashioned Christmas is the best.

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - ok  

Gill - old styley christmas sounds lovely

Ali - enjoy lunch, i suspect thats all you have to look forward to today!

Minow - no, it was definately the right hole    just think they've gone on a mystery tour...ooops sorry emma


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I just wondered if you were trying out a new salty mouthwash!   Mind you one would hope that you would have noticed if that had been the case!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

On that thought there is the question is sperm good for you skin and teeth? Well I found this...

"Semen contains water and small amounts of salt, vitamin D, protein, and fructose. Semen may also contain dissolved water- and fat-soluble constituents, depending on the diet of the person in question. These constituents may affect the color, odor, consistency, and taste of the semen. Does it whiten teeth? Probably not. Vitamin D and protein certainly won't hurt your skin in such small doses though."

Well there you go - still feeling like lunch now!!   

Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill your christmas sounds wonderful how exciting and at least the kids are getting in with the spirit of it all.

Tash and Minow you are both creating lots of     so keep them coming


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah lovely but time consuming! The T shirts look really funky, I bet they will be gutted to get them  I will make them wear them  it should be fun though! am making christmas chutney Thurs for dad and BIL!

Em's glad you enjoyed your balls and that you and DF are mates 

Minow- its normally you that mentions lunch  yuk to the mouthwash you mucky pup!

NVH- any luck with the  yet? you will have to send some more up there tonight to find them!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow  - how do you know it tastes of salt eh       as i said i hope it doesn't repeat on me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-I was eating my cheese and salad cream roll   feel like puking now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

At least you werent eating an egg sarnie emma that would of been worse !!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

salad cream....thick, yellow and creamy    

Gill - might have to send some more soldiers in to find the troops!    

Kate - egg sarnie....your poor dh   

On that note, I am off to lunch now!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Salad cream?  Emma that sums you up so classy 

I feel quite sick now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Girls Minxy got a BFP !!!!!!             Im sooo happy for her

Kate-I was going to make egg rolls this morning


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yet again the tone has been lowered!!! But this time Minow is responsible  

Soup for our lunch. Its bubbling away on the hob now (sorry Wildcat don't mean to make you jealous   )

Curry mutton for tea that's on the go now as well because it takes forever.

Monkey- haven't heard from you today, how's it going?
Jules- same to you madam


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Cilla battersby brown is saying IM NOT CLASSY  

Cheesy-Where you been


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

been watching love   really bored at work today........... again


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OMG - I'm so glad I had almost finished me cuppa before I started reading you last posts!

Just managed to spray the desk and keyboard with tea as I laughed whilst taking a mouthful (no pun intended)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma it serves you right for eating lunch so early!!!!   

Now there is more to this all than I first thought so here goes...some wonderful facts for you:

A listing of some of semen's ingredients:
Sugars: Fructose, sorbito, inositol
Proteins and amino acids: Glutathione, deoxyribonucleic acid (DNA), creatine
Mineral: Phosphorus, zinc, magnesium, calcium, potassium
VItamins: Asorbic acid (Vit A), vitamin B12, choline
Hormones: Testosterone, prostaglandins
Body byproducts: Lactic acid, urea, uric acid, nitrogen

Healthy semen may in fact be not only safe to eat but actually good for you. Seminal fluid is a veritable nutrient-rich soup. Semen is a source of highly concentrated, high - quality protein. In dietary terms is't comparable to egg whites or gelatin.
Besides potein, semen contains high concentrations of some mineral, such as zinc, and trave amounts of other important nutirents, like calcium and magnesium. While you shouldn't depend on a shot of it to get your recommended daily allowances of vitamins and minerals, swallowing semen on a regular basis can't hurt as a dietary supplement.
ALthough it may look creamy and opaque it contains very little fat and few calories. One teaspoon contains about 5 calories and the average ejaculation produces about a tablespoon, so a total of about 15 calories. Because of the sugars produced in seminal fluid it is thought that it has a few carbohydrates but considering the relatively small volume of semen per "serving" the amounts are thought to be negligible.
Given that it is a high-protein, low-carb snack you'd think the Atkins Doet people would be all over it by now, plus when you factore the calories expended in performing the act the chances are you're burning off much more than you're consuming. The only way that swallowing during ..... will make you fat is if you cover it with whopped cream and chocolate syrup first!

lol
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

minow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay to Minxy!
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will chat to you in a min give me 2 mins  


Anyone watch that prison thing last night...really interesting  anything to do with prisons i love and have to watch


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow how funny well as its low in carbs then Tash and I better get plenty of it then


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh i watched the first half then fell asleep...........again


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT, just what I was thinking!
As it's low in crabs, high in protein it sounds like it's good for this ttc lark for more than one reason!  
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ooops - a slip if I ever saw one

low in crabs - I meant low in carbs - let's hope it's low in crabs too!
Mx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

for Minxy

Minow stop now or I will be









Emma- I giggled last night at dear old Cilla and thought of you calling me that, why did she wimp out of her boob job I missed that bit  she had IVF in real life you know!

I watched the prison thing I couldnt believe the ones they gave parole to and the one who really seemed to make progress they kept in  one of them was madder than a box of frogs!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gill - trying to decide whether to stop now or not....trouble is don't know what you'll be if I don't...it only came out as a red cross!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well as you are all going boring on me and talking about tv I haven't watched I think I will be off for now.
I thought I was doing you all a great service on the educational front there but I know when I'm not wanted! And who said I was lowering the tone   Em....I was not....I was merely pointing out the pros and cons of Tash's antics  
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-We didnt find out ....but i bet it willl come out thats shes too big for surgery


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!!

thanks Minow for that wonderful info on spunk.....not!! 

I'm off out in a mo. Going with dh to watch Borat. Not my first choice I have to admit but I'm sure I will laugh at some point. peanut M&Ms as well.....hhhhmmmmmm

Catch you later


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

its quite good Sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

It better be cheesy. The pics is not a cheep activity is it?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no it isnt


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Bar humbug you misery   borat will have you pysl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - Mmmmmm  for dinner   (thats me licking my lips by the way)  

Sho - enjoy! don't eat too much pop corn now

Congrats to minxy    must check out the fet board!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I would rather have   than   !!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just thought I would pop on to say hello and thanks for all your messages. No change from me - still spotting a bit, mainly brown but I always get that a couple of days before af starts properly. I was a bit naughty last night and had a glass of wine - I was out for dinner and really felt that I wanted one. I know you're not meant to on the 2ww but I'm 99% convinced it hasn't worked and if it has by some miracle then one glass of wine won't be too terrible. 

Alisha - hope you're hanging in there - keep taking it easy and I have my fingers crossed really tightly for your BFP on Friday.

Barney and Jules - how are you getting on with the 2ww. Hope you're both ok.

Hello to everyone else and thanks again for your    .


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hang in there Monkeylove   
Back from Nandos....had yummy lemon and herb chicken with spicy rice and coleslaw....now all i want to do is go tosleep


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Now we are learning How to install DNS ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-She hasnt arrived yet so try to think    

ALi-Blimey you will be farting like a trooper


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Monkey stay positive brown is good!!!!

Ali you sound so funny I hope you are taking notes !!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Monkey hang on in there      

Emma - chicken doesnt make you fart  what you on about crazy bird 

NVH- will the   be a starter? ooo im making myself feel sick again 

Ali - sounds really exciting! 

I have turned the heating right up and got my winter duvt down from the dreaded loft  its bloody freezing, I know how our frosties feel now! 

KT- dont encourage NVH


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

gill-the spicy rice will though you twit


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Already trying to hold them in


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See Gill i told you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

ahh spicy rice  Ok Emma dont you loose the plot quickly  touchy touchy 

Clench those cheek Ali


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive just noticed its less than 2 weeks till my jollies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah cant wait till you go  ...not really will miss you...get your pic taken with a camel


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Afternoon ladies!

Ventured out for the first time in ages today, only to Tescos nowhere exciting! Felt OK walking about but was absolutely shattered when I came back so have decided not to go back to work tomorrow but going back on Thu. Think that's the right decision.

*Monkeylove* -    as you know brown spotting can be good, really hope it's not af on her way. I am feeling OK, started to symptom spot a bit (.)(.) a bit sore and a few sharp pains in the lower tummy area. Trying not to drive myself mad with thinking about them. Last 2ww I had visitors down for a lot of it which really kept my mind off it but no such luck this time.

*Jules and Alisha* - Thinking of you  

*Ali * - Sorry to hear about your wind issues!! 

*NVH* - Hope that  shows up sometime!!

*Sho* - Enjoy your film, and those M+Ms! I am really missing chocolate at the moment, oh and red wine - had a sniff of DH's glass the other night and it smelt looooooovely!

*Gill* - You lucky thing!!! 

Big  to everyone else


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone!  I've tried catching up on previous pages but you are all in a random mood today and I'm at a loss!!  

Just hopping on for a quick update - everything came forward coz of the slight OHSS so I had egg collection yesterday  .  Mr Curtis wasnt around so Mr R did it and retrieved 24 eggs (OUCH!)    

Obvioulsy not all were big enough but they had a go with 13 IVF and 9 ICSI.  Turns out we were right to insist on the ICSI as of the IVF ones, only 5 fertilised and apparently arent looking that good.  6 of the 9 ICSI eggs fertilised and look much better  .

I'm on complete bed rest and water duty in hope that the OHSS will calm down enough for transfer tomorrow, otherwise we have to freeze 'em all and try another time when my system has recovered. Puuuuuhhleeeeease let all be ok tomorrow  

If anyone sees a very swollen, waddling young blonde chick at the clinic tomorrow morning - that'll be me ha ha!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Mrs G* - Well done on that bumper crop of eggs. Keeping everything crossed that ET can go ahead for you tomorrow. make sure you stay on bed and keep drinking that water!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Get some good boxsets out and watch them  

Mrsg95-I had 22 at my e/c last time and blimey was i sore after   keep drinking and plenty of bed rest...will they scan you next week to check the fluid has gone


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks girls!  

Yes Emma, they will scan me next Monday.  I'm still very uncomfortable and HATING the pessaries!!

Also, Hubbys nan passed away this morning and as executor he has to rush off to sort everything out - timing eh?! It was a relief for her to pass now as she had no quality of life for some time. BUT - poor MrG could have done without extra stress and responsibilty this week as you can imagine - wonder if any of his 3 brother will offer to help out, hmmmm..........not an ****** chance!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Peppermint tea helped with the pain hun as a lot of it was trapped wind...but take it now and dont take it once the embies have gone back 

Ahhh poor d/h how sad.....they do say a life for a life


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Mrs G* - I tried peppermint tea before the embies were put back in and it definetely helped me. Thanks for the tip Emma!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate - i never noticed the   faces before and I definately want the 

Ali -  clench hard, you don't want to blow them all way now!  sounds fascinating (not)!!!!

MrsG - keep drinking that water and sending your embies lots of   for et. sorry about dh's nan 

Monkeylove - don't give up, its not over yet   bet that  tasted good 

Barney - go and put those feet up  

Gill - definately a starter I think! need something to dip with tho, maybe bread sticks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-What are you waffling on about again


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

keep up emma    which part would you like me to explain to you  

Was it my comment to gill


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

talking of farting, blimey, I am doing loads atm, being sleeping in spare room for months and it is definately a must now as I am so big and need my space, I need the whole bed just for me   but even "I" cant believe how much I am trump trump trumping   

Monkey - hang in there love    

Mrs G - Well done   thats a fantastic amount, loadsa luck for the next stage    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Are they cheesy farts      I never heard of farting being a pg s/e


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-  Blame the trumping on your daughter   

Nvh-Yeah the gill comment


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

they are cheesy farts in that they are mine, yes   but I have never farted so much in all my life   she is breech and bottom down atm so maybe she is squeezing and pushing them out for me, its quite nice actually when you can do them freely


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

so little one is too blame


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy Farts    !!!

Mrs G Congrats on a bumper crop and fingers crossed everything goes well tomorrow keep drinking that water Mrs and sending hugs to Mr G and his family


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

WATCH OUT THEY SMELL CURLY


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urgghhhh Cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Right I am bored senseless, amuze me bit&hes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Cheesy is calling out for you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - gill asked me if I would have the  as a starter or a main, and I said definately a starter
but would need some breadsticks for dipping...or maybe something healthier like carrots or celery 

Cheesy - thats nasty









I don't mind being anyones b*tch  emma you should know


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash - and you think MY comment is nasty


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Im going to wash your mouth out with soap 

THATS GROSS......urgh imagine them getting stuck in between your teeth with there little tails wiggling


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you are a dirty mare Tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Block your ears little one inside cheesy!.....that mother of yours needs her mouth washing out with     i mean soap!

Your comment is gros! smell curly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whats that all about   All i can picture is one of those round turds that only dogs can produce
and its coming out of your


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
Hatster
MrsG95 - E/C 6th Nov

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Alisha - Testing 10th Nov
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 16th Nov 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th November

*
Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Now you would have thought I copied emma's post but I didn't honest!  that women is reading my mind now  

Anyone got a tooth pick


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

ENOUGH  I really am going to puke


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

QUOTE NVH Your comment is gros! smell curly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whats that all about   All i can picture is one of those round turds that only dogs can produce
and its coming out of your     

PMSL   At least it comes out of me not someone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Why can't you get your smilieys right    

If you write b*tch it comes out as women!

cheesy - bet you wollow in it    let one off in the office and pretend its not you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl and the lady i share the office is asking me what im laughing at...told her looking at a funny website  

Nvh-Careful with the toothpicks dont want the heads to get stuck


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I do Tash, they just look at me and I go "YEAH>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WHAT!"

And then they put their heads back down to work


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hey  delicate laydee here 

Cheesy -









NVH -


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I wish they did smell bad then I could walk over to their desk, deposit one, walk off, wait 3 seconds, look at their faces and PMSL


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I dont know I keep trying but they never seem to work for me  and if you write s**t it comes out as poop    


Cheesy are they still being horrible to you in your office?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Nah not really, we dont speak, they smell so I know when they are in the office and now I am trying to join them but mainly using my ar*e


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

your not going back there when little cheesy is here are you? how can you go all day with people who dont speak to you  it must get you down sometimes


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

debs - are you calling me a w*nker cause thats what that smiley looks like    delicate lady my    

gill - you need to leave a space between the smiley and when you write

Cheesy - they're probably used to smelling of poop anyway  

Emma -


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I used to go to school with a kid who could eat a packet of Monster Munch and within five minutes produce farts the same flavour as what he'd just eaten -  Chutney, Beef and Pickled Onion all smelled eerily similar to their corn-snack originators.

Ali - DNS - mmmm - g e e k  p o r n  

It's a good job I'm the only SO on here, men everywhere would be shocked to discover all you lot ever talk about is spunk, farting, anal sex, sweets and shoes (not necessarily in that order). And we all thought you were so angelic ... well .. most of you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well MrW you're very privileged to be a part of our conversations....now keep   otherwise we'll tie you up, gag you and get
MrsW to take pictures!  Oh, i guess she's already done that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW-pmsl at you saying spunk  

Nvh-Pmsl got to leave the office i cant stop pmsl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See ya emma


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well there's only one person who is talking about the majority; spunk and anal and it aint me


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I was trying to find an 'appropriate' smilie for you NVH - it was the closest I could get









MrW - Calm down dear







G E E K P O R N indeed 

I feel like dancing now - mr snoozy that shares my office has gone home and I'm ALL ALONE!







Just me and the Ipod!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

what you listening to Debs?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

nvh-Not going yet had to leave the office to stop laughing


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oh pants - just realised I have my ipod case, my ipod ear phone...... but the  ipod is at home in the stand. 

I would have been listening to a good old 80s dance collection


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Think a/f is on her way gone a bit sticky


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

ok cheesy we all know its me, i've been trying to locate my missing   troops all day   

Emma - you found my troops      

Debs - never mind


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

cut me some slick Debs  

found a good way, lean over your desk as if your opening a draw, lift a bum cheek and let one rip, works every time


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh no cheesy, don't start that, you know debs doesn't get it  

Emma - af is really early eh


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

get what


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-  

Nvh-Noooo not sticky down there   sticky in my body.....apparently its the drop in temp from ovulation to a/f showing her ugly face  ....Your troops arent with me love...will have a look behind my rads when i get in  
A/f was due yesterday hun so bang on time apart from a day that is


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

see what i mean        don't worry debs!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

only kidding


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh i see....well fingers crossed that it is af then....i never get that sticky feeling in my body though! here's a little dance for you to make sure the 
 arrives


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sad thing is that smilies is actually how I dance. oh Dear. Perhaps I should join "dancing for Grandmas and Great Aunts at weddings - Beginners class"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-You deserve your **** to be whipped  

Cheers-Nvh

Debs-We should put your head on him then


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

JUST BEEN SENT THIS SPAM MAIL IN MY HOTMAIL ACCOUNT, I CANT STOP LAUGHING     WHO TOLD THEM ABOUT ME   LOVE THE BIT ABOUT FIND OTHER FARTING SUFFERERS  




If You Are Ready to End Farting and Never Have to Deal with it Ever Again, You Must Read this Special Report! 

(A Brand New FREE Newsletter Devoted to Ending Farting and Other Diseases and Start Living for Today)

How to Relieve Farting Naturally without Drugs or Pills 
Enjoy a Farting Free Life 
Discover Simple Methods to Manage Farting 
How to Find Other Farting Sufferers on the Internet 
Scientifically Proven Strategies in Combating Farting 
And much, much more! 
Natural Living Today is a free newsletter devoted to improving your life. Soon you will learn simple easy changes to improve your health and live the life you want to lead!

Just use your first name and valid email as your password - then click the “Free Instant Access!” button to enter (Use the same password when returning.) Allow the next page a few seconds to load.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Hatster - you too - keep us up to date on your progress    

(Am studiously ignoring the last 4 pages of fart talk!!)


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Dont talk to me about farts, my dh has a hiatus hernia and he can trump for britain, although thankfully though dont smell, just rather noisy  

Nvh, dh has to do the old sperm sample on 23rd Nov, i asked him if he would like me to go in the little room with him   he was rather   and told me definately no way, shame  

Monkey, stay   hun

Alisha and Jules, hope things are going well for you both

hello to all you other lovely ladies, and thanks to all of you that answered my question on the implacations meeting.

Had another pg announcement at work today, so thats 2 so far, hopefully i will be number 3

luv and hugs all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - my dh just hates doing it so would rather a hand rather than going solo! 

Well i'm off home girls!  thanks for the chit chat today, its been very amusing!  might be on later
for some more spumk & fart talk!     are we aloud to get really dirty after 9pm


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all

Just back from watching Borat! Very funny in places but obviously cringe worthy in others.

Mrs G- Congrats on a very successful e/c and fertilisation. Fngers crossed you have a successful transfer and on to test day!!  

Barney- glad you're taking it easy. Symptom spotting. Don't do it you'll drive yourself mad lady!!

Monkey- hang in there. As you know these things sometimes have a habit of becoming a wonderful symptom.

Been a lot of filthy talk on here again today  I am so anti farting that I hold them in all the time rather than do it in front of my husband. As a result I have been known to wake myself having accidentally relaxed and let one rip in the middle of the night  I pretend to be asleep and listen to dh chuckling away


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho  

I have done that to, dh thinks it is really funny, and goes on about it for days


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Don't you explode Sho?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok I am off in a mo ladies

Have a good evening ya'll   I need to get in my tracky bottoms, sharpish before I explode  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Minow wanders in to this fart conversation.....Oh no the best thing is to do one under the duvet and then pull the duvet up over dh's head and then pretend to be asleep.....   pmsl every time I do that! Not that I fart of course...far too much of a lady for that!

Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thats funny


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I take it your laughing at the duvet - not me being a lady!
Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

of course


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you lot like I leave you alone for a few hours and come back to pages and pages of smutty rude talk, thanks to you lot though you all made me smile when I needed it most today, hopefully things have turned out for the best with my builder situation as one of my Mortgage Clients is going to do it for me as a cash job and use some of his holiday allowance so sounds like it will all get done cheaper and quicker Yipppppeeee


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad to be of service KT! Obvioulsy we only did it because you needed chearing up - normally we are little angels and nothing smutty or rude would pass our lips  
 
TIme for a cupa?!
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry did I just read that you are all little angels ??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG - HOW MANY PAGES YOU LOT!!!!! that'll teach me to do some work!   

MrsG95 - Well done on the EC - look after those ovaries, they tend to swell up again with the progesterone! Keeping everything crossed that you can do ET this time!

Been PMSL while playing catch up, what with cheesy's farts making Gill puke, and all the spunky issues, this board is turning into a den of depravity (and I'm not complaining!) 

OK my turn to lower the tone even further! Talking of puking with nasty smells - my cat Tom has the WORST  in the world, he is very old and very stinky and yesterday he actually made me physically sick when he dropped an absolute hummer of a poo in the litter tray! I ran to the loo and lost all my tomato soup (which tasted oddly fishy on the way back and I have no idea why!)









I agree with Cheesy though - farting is def a symptom of being PG, I have also been far worse than normal (I hear MrW saying - can that be possible?) and My SIL agreed this weekend plus I've seen other ladies on the board also complaining of the same thing - so something for you all to look forward to!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat  

When we go to Ireland to visit dhs family, they have a cat called Sybil, which has a really smelly backside, she actually comes in the house for a poop, very fussy cat, will not lower herself to poop outside   crazy cat lol

Nvh, hope you dont mind but could i ask what you were charged to freeze your embies, i have called Woking to ask but no one has replied as yet, thanks hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - cat poo is just the worst! I hate it when they poo in my garden     sorry to 
all you cat lovers but it really does my head in! If I had a cat it would be a different matter but dog/cat poo makes me cringe and I DON'T WANT TO FIND IT IN MY FLOWER BEDS  

Phew - glad I got that out of my system  

Sho - you made me laugh, I don't fart in front of dh either, so I have woken myself up in the night when i've let one rip by accident and hear dh laughing at me!  I ofcourse pretend I am sleeping!    I die when I have a dodgy tummy cause there is no way you can hold in the squirty bottom burps then   

Myra - will check and let you know

Kate - glad you found someone to do the work, what  relief


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - its £410


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, thanks hun   , thats not to bad, heres hoping that i get some to freeze


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - you're jumping ahead eh, lets hope you won't need frosties  

Has ali fallen asleep on her pc


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcat - I think Stan and Ollie could compete in the smelly poo olympics!! They have been known to poo in tandem and they both have distinctly different smells! it makes me gag so DH is chief litter tray changer in our house!! Still you're going to have to get used to smelly nappies so you best train your nasal passages now!!

NVH - I have 2 cats and also hate to find cat poo in my garden, my boys won't go in the garden, only the finest cat litter for them (and they don't like the cheap stuff either!!)

This farting conversation has gone on for too long - we are starting to hear everyones secrets now and I thought you were all such lovely refined ladies!!!      

Mrs G95 - well done on your batch of eggs!! Keep knocking back the old vino (oops I mean water!) hope ET goes ahead for you...

Ktx - sounds like that builder did you a favour!! How's the d/regging going?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Anybody at Woking tomorrow that I need to pretend not to know


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - i'm glad to hear you are a responsible cat parent    not sure if could cope with poo
in the litter tray either  
Good luck tomorrow    i'm there on friday, I suspect you will be to as this is your first
scan eh


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - I will be there Friday - can't remember what time (note to self to go and look at tx plan!!). What time are you there?? Thanks for the     How are you feeling with your drugs?? What happens on FET then, do you d/reg like normal? What are the tablets you take? All over my head at the mo!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

My appointment is about 1ish...
With a FET you de-reg as normal, and instead of stimming you take oestrogen tablets.  I am on 8mg which is quite high, I think the norm is 6mg.  You still continue to take the buserilin though but drop to 20 units like in a fresh.
How do you feel on stimms?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Feeling Ok on stimms thanks, sore boobs and bruised tummy but much better than I felt on the buserelin, little bit windy too although I might have caught that from cheesy   

Didn't realise the FET cycles were so different although I suppose you don't have to grow follies so that's that part dealt with!! How long do you d/reg for? 

Quiet on here tonight!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I just popped in so I'm sort of here, although off again to watch some tv. I just had fish n chips for tea - mmmmm lovely haddock. It was my last takeaway meal as the new hob was delivered today and will be fitted tomorrow. I'm actually looking forward to cooking something on it!

Good luck to those going to the clinic tomorrow - I'm losing track of how far along everyone is! Can't wait to see the BFP's on here though!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just saw this posted on the main IVF thread and thought it was very interesting - It would be good if someone could print this out and take it to Mr R to see if he knows about it and perhaps get woking to keep up with the times!!! or maybe EVERYONE should do this to ensure he gets the message! with 80% success rates it's got to be worth a try...

* NEW TECHNIQUES IMPROVE IVF SUCCESS RATES:

By Heidi Nicholl:
Scientists from Yale University, US, have developed a new technique to improve IVF efficiency from a current success rate of around 34 per cent, to more than 80 per cent in a pilot study. Fertility clinics usually study newly fertilised embryos under a microscope to determine if they are developing in a normal way and to see which seem the most likely to successfully implant. Emre Seli and his team have developed a more advanced method of analysing which embryos are healthy by studying cell metabolism. The team sample a small amount of the fluid embryos grow in before they are transferred into the woman and then perform a type of spectral analysis to detect levels of free radicals, a by-product of normal metabolism. Embryos with normal metabolism have higher levels of free radicals than unhealthy ones.

In a study of 108 embryos tested three days after fertilisation, Seli's team predicted which ones would implant successfully with 80 to 83 per cent accuracy. It is hoped that in addition to improving the overall success rate of IVF, this work could help to reduce multiple pregnancies which is associated with higher risks during pregnancy and childbirth. As success rates can be so low using IVF, multiple embryos may be transferred to the uterus, a practice which is particularly common in the US where there are fewer restrictions than in Europe. The work was presented at the recent annual conference of the American Society for Reproductive Medicine (ASRM) in New Orleans; a large follow up study is now underway.

In related research, a team from the Fertility Centers of New England in Reading, Massachusetts, has begun analysing respiration rates from eggs or newly fertilised embryos to identify the best candidates for fertilisation and implantation. The eggs or embryos are placed into narrow wells so that the air above the nutrient fluid can easily be tested for oxygen levels. A healthily respiring embryo or egg should have depleted oxygen levels above the fluid. In normal development the cells begin to differentiate around five days after fertilisation, with an associated increase in respiration levels. In unhealthy embryos respiration slows or stops. The test has already been used to select viable eggs or embryos in cattle and fertilisation rates increased by 50 per cent. Lead researcher Lynette Scott has confirmed that the technique also works in humans. 'I think this could be a godsend', she commented. The technique could be particularly important for countries such as Italy where selection for implantation is made before fertilisation for ethical reasons.

- New Scientist 4/11/2006 'IVF strike rate could more than double'
- New Scientist:
http://www.newscientist.com/channel/sex/mg19225763.500-ivf-strike-rate-could-more-than-double.html
- Nature 30/10/2006 'Safer embryo tests could boost IVF pregnancy rates'
- Nature:
http://www.nature.com/news/2006/061030/full/444012b.html

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mmmmmm interesting article. I'll certainly print it and take to Mr C when I get to see him.

Glad you enjoyed your fish and chips Wildcat and glad you will be 'with hob' again tomorrow.

NVH - I'm at Woking early on Fri so will miss you, good luck wiht your scan...      

Where is everybody


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - you de-reg for the same amount of time...the only difference is the stimms, its a lot easier on the body and you don't feel too pressured to take and eat all stuff to help your eggs along.  For me its just as stressful with only two frosties as the thaw will be a bit   for sure!  Will get over friday and then deal with the next stage!

Wildcat - good article, do you think nuffield will really take any notice of us though  

Anyway, i'm off...think everyone's having an early night or watching something on tv that we don't know about.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - why not? if everyone on here who is going for tx right now takes a copy in on their next visit, it might make them think about it? If Mr R and Mr C are the great consultants that they are (2nd best in the UK!) then they may already be aware of it as it's their job to keep up with the latest research - it's why we pay them so much money! With high success rates - someone has to take notice!

fingers - they are all being lazy now and watching tv, Sho is probably   with hubby!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - i've forgotten what   is like!!! Spend far too much time on here in the evenings!!!     I bet they are all bawling their eyes out at the Pride of Britain awards as that is on TV at moment!!   So sad - can't watch it....

Off for a quick bath and tidy up!! Don't want to scare the scan lady with my gorilla legs tomorrow, that's what trousers are for in winter isn't it?!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you lot talking rubbish again   Nvh i mean


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

takes the biscuit that does, disappear for most of the evening and then come steaming back on with some verbal abuse


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah only to nvh though she deserves it with all her talk today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck with your scan tomorrow kerry


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Emma - all this lot talking about   - desperate for it I'd say!! 

Just had nice warm bath - going to have an early night and crawl into bed with a book!  

Nighty night!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Monkeylove - fingers are still crossed for you hun - there's still hope      

cheesy + you other pregnant ladies - there's a programme on 5 on next monday night 11ish about sex positions for the pregnant the best sex ever   apparently!

fingers good luck with your scan  

Jules + Barney    

Wildcat 10 weeks now that's brilliant  

nvh good luck with your scan on friday  

Hatster - well done on the bumper crop   hope ohss stays away for you good luck with e/t     

hello to everyone else - hope the d-reggers and stimmers are ok  

quiet day for me - will not be testing early - it will be wonderful to get to 14 days   allowing for a little hope still


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- that's it stay positive. I can't remember whether you said you've ever made it to test day. I haven't on a fresh cycle. I know how wearing this can all be. It's hard to stay  positive when you've got all those symptoms going on I know 

Monkey, Barney and Jules- thinking of you all as well during your wait. Fingers are well and truly crossed for all of you.

Fingers- good luck on your scan today. Let us know how it goes. I'm really nosey  

Wildcat- as it goes I was not having luva luva with dh last night. Exhausted from seasonal depression !!!   Only joking I could never be THAT depressed by the weather. Having a rest as my poor "flower" is red raw from too much action    

That is an interesting article. I will certainly mention the findings at my meeting mext week.  I'm not sure I will am confident enough to go armed with literature on our first date, but Iwill ask pertinent questions rest assured.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Hope everyone doing well today. got loads of work to do today so won't be on as much.
*see* you all later
lol
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

It looks like its going to be a quiet day on here. Usually a bit more to read than this by now!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Yes I was   at pride of britain but had to turn it off by 10 as eye lids were closing tightly  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies and Mr W,

Cheesy - I knew someone would be   at Pride at Britain !!

'tis very quiet here this morning, NVH and Emma must have both had a little lie in this morning!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all....yep it will be quiet & boring on here today cause I won't be around    
I'm sure emma will make up for it though, only hope you lot don't get too bored cause she 
does talk out of her   sometimes. I don't know making a late appearance in the evening
and then slagging me off    

I am visiting my boss and her new baby max...mixed race little one so guess who's gonna
get all   later!! me me me me me me me    I'm only going cause I get to have the 
afternoon off work  

Anyway, have a good day and speak to ya later


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Have a lovely afternoon off Tash and remember all those tears will be for you and little one, one day, I kept telling myself that for donkey's years   just awaiting the reality now, bet I cry like a baby    I'll blame it on the drugs   just incase I loose the plot


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- you're brave. I actively avoid peoples babies in case I blurt out "it so unfair you'll be terrible parents"   Can you imagine if I did that  

Off out myself. Catch you all later x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys.

Alisha I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed not long to go now only 2 more days!!!
How are the other 2WW's doing we should get a influx of BFP's over the next few days shouldnt we

I am really struggling with DR this time I am sooooooooo tired all the time and tomorrow will be worse as I have Darts tonight so wont get home til about midnight, I am not sure if it is because I have the sore throat side of the flu and have had for a few weeks now or if the drugs are just reacting to me differently this time, I also have really bad stomach ache too so not sure if as I have started to DR later this time my bloody body is going to do its first normal cycle EVER as its cd 27 today and the cramps feel like the start of my af   either that or I could just be under the weather.

Anyway girls I have found the names that apparently are going to be in Celebrity get me out of here on Monday:

Jason Donovan
David Gest
Lauren Booth
Matt Willis
Myleen Klass
Toby Anstis
Faith Brown
Scott Henshall
Phina Oruche


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Kate  

who is Phina Oruche    ,  some very interesting characters here, should be a laugh  

sorry you are struggling with the side effects honey, I hope you have a relaxing up and coming weekend and can catch up on some sleep and stash some extra zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just popping past and oh dear, sad person that I am....the only one I have heard of is Jason Donavon - oh well, shan't bother watching that then!  

Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

"Any dream will dooooooo"
Can't they find anyone more 'current' that Scott from neighbours - talk about scraping the barrel! 

I'm at home today. Feeling a little under the weater so its me, the smelly dogs and the leftover choccy from last night.

How is everyone today?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

She was in Footballers Wives and The Bill


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

very, very tired and at work and desperate to go home to bed, which just aint gonna happen, I just wanna sleep  

oooooooooooooh thanks kate


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know the feeling Cheesy!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Debs I agree with you - it's supposed to be I'm a CELEBRITY! I think someone needs to remind the producers what celebrity means, I heard on the radio this morning that Lauren Booth is on there - she apparently is Cherie Blairs sister!! huh??  since when was she a celeb?  I don't normally watch it as I hate it when they make people eat live bugs - yuk. NO thank you!

Alisha - only 2 days to go now      

Kt - sorry to hear you are feeling poo in the drugs this time, not much longer then you get to move to stimms - keep drinking that water!

Cheesy - any more farting tips today?

Sho - you are going out?? brave brave girl!! I went to somerfield this morning on the way back from dropping DH at the station as I needed some bread, that's my outing for the day. I really should go to the bank as I have a cheque to pay in, but I have to wait in for the gas man to come and fit me a hob! well that's my excuse anyway!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

my only tip is roam free my farts, roam free


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elly it is worse than that she is only Cherie'e Half Sister !!! it really is worrying isnt it that is all the celebs they can russle up apparently Jason D is fav to win I would of thought it would of been Matt from Busted!!!

I am currently just finishing my last glass of my 2nd pint of milk and then the water is next to be hit


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

god I remember all that milk


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

morning girlies...oh and the lovely Mr W
Well what exciting stuff are we doing today....whens lunch.
On this course all week.....today its 'Intergrating Domain name system and Active Directory'


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

already eaten my lunch


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ali I hope there is no test at the end of this course otehrwise all you will be able to answer will be about Cheesy's bowel / wind and Tash and her missing sperm !!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm trying NOT to eat that left over chocolate - anyone else have problems with Chocolate calling to you*eat me, eat me*?

Roll on lunch!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Debs I think you have a real chocolate problem Mrs !!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Already Cheesy...i suppose you have a good excuse


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

kate no test at the end thank god but have to sit a test at a later date


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I do not have a choccy problem 
Well only that it shouldn't be allowed in the house cos I'll eat it!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- I'm back now. I wouldn't have gone anywhere but for the fact that dh needed me to change a load of cypriut pounds into sterling. Popped into the supermarket to get the ingredients for my mince meat (as in mince pies) and that my friend is it!!! Not going out there again today that's for sure.

I am currently chomping on cashews. Not allowed choc or biscuits as I have been through my notes again and PCO is mentioned many times. Absolutely furious that no body at any stage has seen fit to tell me about this. I'm the kind of person that always asks questions so they would have had lots of opportunities to tell me not to mention all the consults I had with Mr Trew (or should I say Mr Liar!!!) Needless to say I'll be raising it with Mr R when I see him next week


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - SHHHHHHH you'll get Mr W all excited! He is a total computer geek and he is like a kid in a toy shop with anything techie!

Kt - keep drinking the milk - it's good for you. I'm lucky that I like milk and found that to be the easy part - I can drink 2 pints a day no problem! I also drink lots of decaf latte which is all milk so I should have good strong bones! lol

Sho - mmmmm mince pies - round your house for afternoon tea then....

Debs - I'm beginning to think you are a chocoholic - we will have to send you to those funny meetings!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I dont eat chocolate, never have, maybe the odd slice at Xmas, hubby works for Masterfoods (Mars) aswell   now if it was something like a crisp or chip factory then I'd be in real fatty trouble  

Yes Ali, I have always eaten my lunch by 11 then have soup and a roll about 3   and tea at about 7ish

Mainly boredom at work most of the time  

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Cheesy- being from Birmingham quite a few of my moms mates used to work at Cadbury. I thought it was brilliant. They used to have an employers card so they could get all the broken things for virtually nothing. I LOVED the animal biscuits (do you remember them?). I thought I was the most amazing thing to get a massive bag of those.   Happy days

Do you have to drink all the milk or can you replace it with meat and nuts?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah I remember the animals  

I asked if I could have meat instead as I wasnt too keen on the milk and was told no   I suspect tho everyone has a slightly different story as I was told conflicting information


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooo yeah I loved those animals! yum.  My grandad used to work for one of the choc factories in Bristol so there was always a supply of tasty treats at his house!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

It just seems ot me that its a right pain in the ****. As you probably know, I don't do cold. I feel as passionately about avoiding cold as I do about having a pudding when I go out for a meal   I cannot do drinking water at this time of the year. I have to get my husband to remind me that I need to drink water that's why I have  a pretty much permenant head ache at this time of year. I have to have hot water so I'm not so keen on the idea of a load of cold milk. I'm wondering whether warming the milk up would alter the nutrition make up.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think you can still get those animal biscuits but I reckon like everything else nowadays it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

how about having porridge or some cereal with hot milk


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't have porridge all day!!!! I'd be a right fat bloater!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no but one large bowl for breakfast would take up a large portion of the milk intake required

you could also try smoothies with fresh fruit and yoghurt


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Again cold!!......bbbrrrrrrrrruuuggghhhh. No can do. Sod it, I'll just have steak and hot milk and be done with it.....if I get that far


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I give up then, enjoy the steak


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I struggle with the milk too Sho - am just about managing a litre but feel a bit pukey afterwards!! Can anyone tell me when I am meant to have started pineapple juice/brazil nuts? Both of which I love so no problems with those  

Yuuuuuuummmmm cadburys animals


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Cheesy you did your best, there is no pleasing me  

Fingers don't ask me love. I think the brazils thing is to do with the protein thing so during stimms as for pineapple I have heard as many people say it helps implantation as I've hear people say don't drink during the wait because it can cause uterine contractions thus preventing implantation or something like that!!!    So who knows!! I'm sure someone on here will clarify.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

not sure those are recommended ideally fingers, brazils are fine but double check the pineapple juice as I know its good but only at certain stages, i.e if naturally ttc before ovulation only


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

i also love those choccy animals.
The only good thing about this course is it is directly opposite Costa Coffee so i get a skinny decaf latte, my fav every morning


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

M & S for lunch today.....maybe some sushi or a nice bowl of salad


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho yes you can have hot milk the only problem is 1 litre is quite a lot and as I buy it in pints I have 2 pints a day which is just over 1 litre I believe (568ml in a pint am I right? )

So if you dont like cold things how about Hot Chocolate made with milk??
and then have decaf tea or coffee for your water intake.

I have to get all of mine down me as early as possible though to make sure I have done it otherwise I end up sitting there before bed downing water and milk and then spend the whole night wanting a wee, like now it is 11.46 and I have had 2 pints of milk and I am just finishing my last glass out of 1 1/2 litre water water bottle to fill it up from the filtered water machine to start again as I make sure I drink 3 litres a day, as you can also imagine I have also been for a wee 4 times this morning so far!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning


Kerry-Brazil nuts are full of selenium so meant to be good for implantation so have a handful per day in the 2ww, be careful with pineapple juice as it cant cause your womb to contract think it has to be natural not from concentrate  i personally wouldnt bother with it and just keep with the milk and water

Love the chocolate animals too  

Ali-Love the marks's sushi


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

I love(d) those cadbury animals - I could do with a couple of those on a wintry day like today. I think hot milk is fine - when I was going through the ivf cycle I had it before I went to bed with either horlicks or hot chocolate. I know that makes me sound like an old granny but both were very tasty. I could do with one now but will make do with hot water instead (I'm a fan too Sho - I find it v difficult to drink cold water in winter unless I am out for a meal.) All this talk of food is making me very hungry indeed.

Anyway I am still hanging in there - spotting hasn't got any worse, in fact it has eased off a bit. I have probably jinxed it now and next time I go to the loo they'll be loads of blood! DH is away unfortunately this evening but fortunately I have loads of work to keep me company - not quite the same as a nice cuddle in the middle of the cold night though.

This week is going really slowly....

Alisha - glad to hear that you are still hanging in there -    for your test on Friday - I am sure it is going to be a BFP.

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww, stimms, dregs and hello to everyone else!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh monkey!!! I'm not going to say anything because I don't want to jinx you but hopefully you know what I mean  

The thing about those animal biscuits was that the chocolate was nice and think on them and the biscuit wasn't just like your ordinary digestive. I used to love wagon wheels as well, when they were as big as your head!!!  

just to add, NOTHING could make me put raw fish in my mouth!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sushi is lovely !!!

Monkey when are you due to test I am confused it was the 10th wasnt it but didnt it then change? Please get a ticker for thickos like me it makes things easier!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the advice girls - so much conflicting advice on this!!  

Ktx - blimey 3 litres   I'm struggling with 2.5 litres and have to space it out during day !! Having said that I have only been for a wee 4 times this morning so I think my bladder is settling down!!!

What happened to the size of wagon wheels - DH had one the other day and it was tiny!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I know fingers its a disgrace   You used to have to hold a wagon wheel in two hands, now you may as well have a digestive! I don't buy them now because I just complain about the disappointing size  

Another under rated favourite of mine was caramac.....yes I know controversial. Many people feel about caramac as they do about marmite. You either love it or hate it. I may have to have a caramac in the near future......hhhmmm


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

My test date is Friday so still the 10th and still 2 days away!

Sho - I am a great believer in the power of the jinx when it comes to ttc. Ridiculous I know as I am normally quite fatalistic

PS I love sushi too!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I never managed 2+ litres of water nor a ltr of milk. I just drank what I could and though 'stuff it' if people can get pg without doing all this then i'm not going to stress about it.

Suchi = yuck 

Caramac = Yummy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

On the milk front ladies, obviously I can't have it and so I was worried and spoke to them about it and they said not to worry at all! It's just to help keep your protein levels up and so as long as you get good protein in your diet it doesn't matter. Now obviously if you can drink it do but it might help to know that they aren't worried for those that cant! (of course I am yet to get a bfp so may not be a good advert for not having any!)

I have brazil nuts quite a lot anyway as I love them...lots of nuts and seeds in my diet as they are so good for you.

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree with emma - AVOID pineapple - I had a scare with it myself as I thought it was good for you and I ate some in a fruit salad I made - about 20 mins later I felt my uterus contracting and I have since read it can cause miscarriage as there is a funky enzyme in it that does nasty things - Papaya has the same enzyme - so avoid it! It scared the poop out of me as I was convinced I was going to lose the baby. Not worth the fear and worry!

Sho - I'm sure hot milk is ok, it's why I live on latte coffee - I have an espresso machine here and I make one with hot milk - LOVE THEM!! Also hot chocolate with milk as someone suggested - yum.  The milk is only for the protein though - so if you can eat lots of eggs and other rich in protein foods, you can cut down on the milk! 

Monkey - sounds good my love - I had a bleed for 22 days that was brown and spotting and it turned out to be OK, I know it scares you but hang in there it could just be coming from a tiny area in your uterus (as mine was) and not have anything to do with the embies.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

my mum used to work in a wagon wheel factory in the 60's


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know Kerry if I can drink 3 litres before end of the working day I am pleased as I know that I then have more later but its not a panic but the main reason I drink so much is I get ovarian cysts which last cycle nearly got me my tx cancelled so I am drinking as much as I can to try and stop that happening this time round.

Monkey I think the DR must of kicked it as I am going    then or was it Barney's dates that changed??

Where is Jules and Bendy gone we haven't heard from them for a while again?

Will you stop chatting i have had to press send 6 times so far and you all keep posting in the meantime !!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT - you need faster fingers girl to keep up round here!
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheesy, did she have to wear a sexy hair net


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yep still does bless her


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My ex bil used to work in a food factory and he had to wear a sexy hair net (he had very long dreads) and one on his beard too! He looked so funny with this little blue net on his chin!  
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok so hands up who has managed not to have lunch yet? I want to wait another hour or I will be desperate for something whilst teaching later....it's very hard though with everyone talking about food!
Mind you I am meant to be working so I shouldn't be here chatting anyway! (naughty Minow    )
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Deb- I feel we have bonded feeling the same about caramac and marmite  

monkey- your test day is my dh birthday. Surely this is a fantastic omen....ssshhh don't say too much just in case

wildcat- your pinepple experience must have terrified you!!! Least, you know what to do when its time for that one to make an appearance


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sho - Do you also like chocolate though??


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow, I'm currently eating a cheese salad sarnie, with crisps and my lovely vitamin c drink!  go on  - give in to temptation!!

Sho - terrified is an understatement - yeah I'll use it to bring on labour if this little one is late (you know how impatient I am!)

I used to have to wear a hair net and wellies at the place I once worked many many years ago! Glad I don't have to do that now!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I will resist! 
Mx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Was going to say morning but have just realised it is afternoon! I really must get back to work 

*Monkeylove * -    thinking of you x

*Minow* - I agree it is very hard not to be eating with all this food talk going on.

*Jules* - Hope you are OK hun. Hoping you are just keeping a low profile to help the 2ww pass more quickly. 

*KT * - It was me whose test date changed from the 15th to the 16th. Sorry, didn't mean to cause any confusion!!  

*Sho* - A caramac, that takes me back - my gran used to bring me one every Sunday, even when I'd gone off them but didn't want to hurt her feelings or seem ungrateful so I never told her. Yes, I still ate it anyway!!!  

*Alisha * - Hope you are hanging in there til Fri   

*Wildcat* - Hair net and wellies 

I know where you are all coming from with the water. I feel that everywhere I go I have a glass or a bottle of water with me trying to get thro my quota. Hoping that it will all be worth it of course!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Do you get loads of free wagon wheels  ...i hated them as a kid.it was the marshmallow and the nasty biscuit


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no I only know she worked there cause she told me years after I was born but yes we used to get them when we were younger and they were HUGE or was it we were so small and our eyes were bigger than out stomachs back then  

God yeah, bet it was full of nasty rubbish, but tasted nice at the time   wouldnt eat it now


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

LUNCHTIME .....  yeah


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

NO! Not till 1.15 at the earliest!!!
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've eaten my lunch - it starts any time after 12 for me these days!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

had mine at 10


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

eaten mine at 10am, well a sarnie now about to eat meatballs and spag from marks and sparks


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I still havent had mine yet ! Cant decide between tuna wrap or Covent Garden Broc and Stilton soup or Asparagus soup


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Love covent garden soups mmmmm i like the brocolli and stilton go with that kate


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

sounds nce - think I'm going to have a bowl of vegetable soup


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Not chocolate soup Deb?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Deb I do indeed love chocolate. I have been known to go to Basingstoke just to go to Hotel Chocolat, not any more though. They've opened one in Reading   

I've got home made soup for my lunch


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL Chocolate Soup


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-whats this chocolate hotel...i have never heard of it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

god I am so bored I am gonna go crazy   done all xmas cards must think of other things to do at work, cant take 6 more weeks of this boring sh*t

I HAVE NOTHING TO DO


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma   Hotel Chocolat!!! Fav place for choclate. It makes Thorntons look like the pound shop!!!! I think they've got a web site. Probably hotelchocolat.co.uk or something like that.

Chocolate soup, isn't that just choclate fountain or fondue


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

The chocolates are yummy from there Emma!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh yes baby!!! I'm so glad some else has heard of it Barney. I thought Emma was going to call me a liar.
I particularly enjoy the massive slabs of marbled choc. Expensive, but worth every penny


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry I am a chocolate nightmare it has to be either Caburys or Galaxy I don't even like thortons chocolate and when it comes round to easter if my hubby ever got me a nestle egg boy is there trouble !!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- common chocolate has its place I enjoy cadbury's very very much, but we're talking about the ferari of chocolate shops here!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not really a chocolate lover, but it sounded nice, thought it was a hotel made of chocolate


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think it would have to be amazing to get me to like it I am such a fussy cow !!! But I will try anything once so if you do find the website let me know and I will order some just to test the theory!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

But imagine a hotel of chocolate. How would you shower and use the toilet. Plus Deb would eat the whole thing so it would probably collapse through weakness 

Put Hotel chocolat in to google and it should come up


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It's not fair...all this talk in front of me! I can have really dark chocolate of course as dairy free but there is so much I can't have!  

Still I reckon I can go and have some lunch now    Going to raid the fridge and find something yummy hopefully!

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well then you're in luck minow!!! I have bought 90% dark chocolate from there for my mom. she's a dark choc fan


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

KT I'm a bit like you usually as I would much prefer a box of roses/quality street than a box of thorntons but hotel chocolat is yummy, the real deal. Isn't it healthier choccy too Sho? Just been on the website, the Smudge choccy spread looks yum - I am a huge Nutella fan and have really been missing it lately.

Minow I'm sure hotel chocolat do dark choccie too. OOOOh I also love Green and Blacks orange flavour one, it is delicious!

Oh, this is torture, why do we do it to ourselves Does everyone else steer clear of chocolate during tx?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmmm sho - you being naughty and tempting me!!!     
 
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cadbury's for me - always.

A chocolate hotel - mmmmm now there is an idea - they do have hotels made of ice - can't say I'd want to use the loo there though!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have googled it www.hotelchocolat.co.uk but the site must be down as not being displayed


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have just found it and its not over over expensive for the gift boxes but the postage is pretty pricey

http://www.hotelchocolat.co.uk

But they have a shop in watford so might go and visit that one when I meet my mate for lunch and try them

If you check out there website you can join there chocolate tasting club !!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I must of been hogging this site Emma


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Barney- I don't know if it is healthier, but I like the idea of that, so I'm going to accept that as the truth!! They have a whole range of dark chocolate as well as white. Very good. they do chocolate drinks as well. My mom like the chocolate gingers. Not my favourite but it is  a paradise in there.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I am definetely going there the next time we go to Basingstoke.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i make a chocolate cake that has 14 bars of chocolate in it altogether!!!!! Not for the weak


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Can't be doing with dark chocolate - nasty bitter evil stuff      give me creamy cadbury's and sometimes galaxy!  I'm cheap me!

Sho - MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Woohoooo just got on there


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Im with you wildcat and a cake made on 14 bars of chocolate Sho sounds very rich I havent got a very sweet tooth me I prefer savoury.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll leave you with hotel chocolat. I'm off to my friends for a cuppa. Can't believe I'm going out Aaaahhhh.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I can hear Emma's credit card buckling under the strain


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- As I said. My cake is not for the weak!!

Catch you later x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-I dont really like chocolate makes me feel sick and get a headache, but the site looks nice


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

afternoon all 
the choccy hotel sounds   shall have to check that out
Barney - I've been avoiding chocolate too- to cut down on caffeine (as woking recommend to) sorry to be the bearer of bad news ladies  
sho that cake sounds yummy - although not usually a choccy cake fan but squashy moist fudgy type YUM!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well back from my lunch...had some sushi and chicken pasta. All the guys in the room are now looking at the chocolat hotel site....did someone say they had one in Reading...cos thats where we r


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Are any of you doing any work there


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I dont think they are Emma!!!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah we are working a bit......we have to do practical exercises which i am quick at so while the others are stiill stuggling i quickly post on here....so shut up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ohhhh Ali are you due on


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

'Lo Ladies,

Only been gone 90 minutes and 7 pages  
Am back from scan, 8 follies on left and 6 on right, biggest is 11, most around 8mm. Is this about normal?? Back on Friday for next scan when they might drop my Menopur to avoid OHSS. Had Ann for scan, she is full of cold bless!!

Minow - I love dark choc especially choc gingers, yummmmm. Trouble is I like any chocolate!!

Cheesy - wish I knew someone who worked at Wagon Wheel factory now - DH loves them!!

Sho - caramac - ewwwww!! 

Wildcat - I'll avoid pineapple then - poor you must have been really frightening.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Sounds good to me hun, you will be surprised at how much they have grown on friday


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I AM NOT A CHOCAHOLIC 

Ok so I like the odd bar, but I've had 4 bars in the last 4 months - just happens that 3 of them have been in the last week! 

Beside I've kinda gone off sweet things - give me a bowl of soup and I'm a happy bunny at the moment. Gone of Pasta as well so screwed really as thats normally a staple diet item  Oh dear will have to go buy pringles instead 

Just managed to tip a cup of tea down my front and am supposed to be going home (flooded house) to collect the post, take the doggies for a W.A.L.K (just incase they can read)  and then on to the Drs for an apointment in an hour- eek. better get going. 
Be back l8r!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Fingers - sounds good to me, they will grow loads of the next few days!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds very good kerry and if they are talking about potentially reducing your drugs dose to avoid OHSS then you will have plenty so panic not and enjoy the tx
Kx

Debs might of only had 4 bars in the last 4 months but they are the massive bars that cant fit in the fridge without breaking them !!!!

I really should learn as broc and stilton soup repeating on me now!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Fingers - that sounds good so far. think I had 10 follies at first scan about same size as yours and went on to have 14 follies by 3rd scan. There is still plenty of time for them to reach that 18-20 ish size. Just keep drinking that water girl!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks all - not sure what to expect with it being my first time!! Sounds like they are on track at the moment. Another question - I've seen hot water bottles being talked about on here but can't remember if I use it now to warm up follies or after ET....??


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Def no hot water bottle after ET, just keep nice and snug! Before EC is OK I think.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-I was glued to my hottie and stopped when embies went back.....then just keep your tummy wrapped up with warm clothes the rest of the time


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Fingers well done on your scan, athough i have never had ivf before, sounds good though  

Hello everyone else, i have had a really exciting day, having a new biler installed, yippee can have a bath again  , had to have showers for a week now, miss relaxing in the bath.

Got an appointment on Friday to have a Chlamydia swab, as mine is now 2 weeks out of date, oh well it least it gets me out of work for an hour  

Hope you are all have a good day at work


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

meant boiler


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...how did u guess


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

BORED BORED BORED


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

bye girls off home


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Early clocking off Ali, good for you!!!   

Does anyone kno somewhere to go for a lovely pampering spa weekend. It is my mums 60th in Jan and my sister and I would like to take her away for the weekend and spoil her. Nice place out in the country, good food/wine, etc... you know the sort of thing. Anyone heard/been anywhere that might fit the bill?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Barney - whereabouts do you live and how far do you want to go - I work in travel so might be able to suggest something given these details!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi 

Ali- yes there is a new hotel chocolat just opened in the Oracle. By boots. I didn't realise you were in REading. We should go chocolate shopping  

Been to see my friend. Her little girl is a nightmare at the mo, really clingy and whiny. Love her to bits but Aaaaaggghhh. Plus I got hit with a small plastic rolling pin!!  

Fingers- good news on the follies. I'm sure you'll have a lovely crop in a few days.

Barney- sorry don't know about a spa weekend. Try typing it into Google, you might get a couple of special offers.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you are all well.  

Alisha, Barney and Monkeylove  - am thinking of and sending lost of postive thoughts to you  

Kerry - great result on Saturday, best game I've seen so far this season.  Bet your dh was happy  

Emma - I got it wrong, it was Grumpy Old Women not Loose Women that we were seeing so couldn't oblidge with the slap for Kerry Katona, although if I ever bump into her in Iceland....  .  I used to quite admire her as well - she didn't have an easy childhood but seemed to be really family orintated.  She seems to have lost the plot now, such a shame for those poor little girls.... 

Barney - the spa at PennyHill Park Hotel in Bagshott is absolutely lovely, we've stayed there a couple of times.  It's not cheap but they often do special offers at the weekend. 
www.exclusivehotels.co.uk/home.asp?hotel=pennyhillpark&Lang=EN - 18k - 

Haven't been able to catch up with all the pages yet but hope you are all well and good luck to all those in the middle of treatment at the mo xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Well done Hatster I had 14 and they were also quite slow growing but I did get 5 juicy eggs from them at collection


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just finished work for the day - yay!
TIme for a cupa and going to do a bit of yoga (not whilst drinking a cupa I hasten to add!) Trying to decide whether we will be awake enough to pop out for the pub quiz tonight....hmmmm, cold outside, nice warm log fire in here, free in here, costs at the pub, sad no social life people here, see other people there..oh descisions!

Good news on the follie front girls...looking good. Plenty of time for them to grow really big and juicy. Keep the protein levels going and keep drinking that water.

Mx


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi girls.. 

Barney - I've been to the Chewton Glen in Hampshire - its soo fab - but again not cheap but they do great food too.. They do a great 1 day spa or do packages for a weekend.. Wish it was me... 

Hi to all the other girls.. Hatster dont forget your Milk ... I'm sure that helped me ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-i stayed at pennyhill park and used the spa all weekend took my friend as well as she needed cheering up...excellent in every way food an all.....i managed to blag a free bottle of champs i always try it


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks girls I knew some of you would be familiar with spa breaks!!! Like the free bottle of chamagne trick Emma   

Not sure where for the spa break as mum in in Scotland, sister in Manchester and me here!!! Was thinking about Stobo Castle if up in Scotland. Have been to a wedding at Pennyhill and it was lovely so def a maybe if they both come down here.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG you lot do you realise that in the last 9 pages all you have been talking about is food food food and mainly chocolate!   I must say there wasn't even a tiny weeny hint of smutt today so i guess it proves that its me that has the gutter head    i'll go and wash my own mouth out with soap   

Ali - I was in reading today seeing my boss and her new dolly mixture baby.  She's white and her dh is african.  What do you do anyway to go on a course like that  

Kerry/Haster - looking good on the follie growing front...I bought a protein rich shake that I used to mix with milk from the health food shop.  Great for stimming  

Good luck to Monkey, Barney, Alisha and Jules    please get some tickers ladies 

Emma - did af arrive    hows the de-regs been today  

Gosh what did everyone else say now   apart from hotel choc, wagon wheels, caramac, sushi, soup, sarni's....  

Sho - making meals etc with milk also counts.  So adding it to omlettes or cheese sauce is ok, although with PCO the flour you add to the cheese sauce is not allowed    i'm sure a little bit will be ok though.  And as the others say, horlicks, tea, coffee, hot choc etc etc

Well had a good day today with my boss who is white and her dh is african.  Her 2 1/2 year old looks like age 6, and her 9wk old baby looks about 8 months.  They are both over 6ft and the baby was 9lb 2 when he was born   She plonked max (baby) in my arms and I had to feed him and then wind him...ahhhhh  I felt ok actually to be honest.  Better than I thought.  The children are beautiful.

I had kentucky today!....feel like a big hypocrite cause said i wasn't going to eat cheap chicken again   but was starving and it smelt sooooooo good.  Had 2 pce and chicken strips - yum yum


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pig  

No a.f hasnt shown, had acup today so better bloody work or else  
The babies sound massive...jolly green giants (well you know what i mean)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jolly black giants actually     they were very beautiful children, just look a lot older than they actually are.  The little girl has size 10 feet and she's only 2 1/2  

Hope the acu works...put a hot water bottle on there too  

Anyway who you calling a   missie 'i have to stuff my face every hour'


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Evening all 

Chocolate chocolate chocolate  better than   and farting I guess  

Loads of good follie news today   

Monkey & Alisha thinking of you both 

I was working in the baby room at the centre today and there were twin boys who both have really bad colds and  hacking coughs, everytime one coughed he sobbed you could really tell he was in pain I could have    for him, he just snuggled up and wanted to be hugged, it makes me so b***dy cross when women are torn between motherhood and careers that they cant get their priorities right! sorry if that offends! no Im not sorry actually


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

God am i glad i am home....this afternoon i was nearly in tears  ...finding it so hard doesn't help that my period is about to start. I am aching all over and have a really bad back, have run a bath and gonna have an early night. Wish i had known u were in reading Sho/Tash could of met for lunch, we are on a course in the building opposite Reading train station...think its called Olympia House...something like that. Have another 2 days of it...ahhhhhh
Nvh...i work as an ICT technician and this course is for our professional development...i can tell u there is no way i will pass the exam...glad your day went ok wiv your friend
Fingers/Hatser...great follie count and the sizes are good too...wish i got that many
Emma...need an AF dance    
Barney, Jules, Alisha and Monkeylove.....   
I would love to go on a Spa break  but they r so expensive
Sho..your chocolate cake sounds yummy....do u work in Reading??
   to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - ahhhhh that must have been so hard in the baby room.  People who fall pg by just looking at a   don't really realise how lucky they are, and its usually by accident   hence the problem they have with their prioties  
Personally I like the talk about   and farting better   at least you can't get fat on them   and in actual fact puts you off eating instead of the opposite.  I would have just had to buy some choccie if I was on here today  

Ali - I guess you have some brains then or have you bluffed your way into the techie world    I am a little geek myself, but not half as techie as you and the wildcats. PM where you live again hun


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I didnt realise you were part of the geek family.......i am not that geeky honestly


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

And i haven't got any brains either


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

So Tash...what do little geeks like u do


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I work with SAP (configuration) but don't consider myself at all geeky to be honest, its just the nick name I got given when I passed my SAP exams.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW....thats impressive.....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I was very proud that I passed and got my certification but haven't really got to use the full blown thing yet, my job is more to do with trouble shooting sap problems and not much config really    i should just leave and then i could earn a fortune consulting   ah well, there are far more important things to worry about like managing to have a baby    if only that was as easy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

maybe I'm an idiot but I don't have a clue what you 2 are talking about!!

Ali - sorry you've had a hard day  

NVH - Glad you coped OK at your friends, always so difficult isn't it.

Gill - those poor babies, don't apologise hon - I agree with you some people don't know where their priorities lie.


Hatster - well done on follies - what stimms are you on? They didn't mention EC today - it's planned for next Weds but s'pose it depends on how things go.

Karen - DH was over the moon with the result on Saturday, couldn't shut him up about it alllllllllllllllllllllllllllll evening!! 

Emma-  hope AF arrives soon for you ..             

Barney - what about Gleneagles they have a nice spa there and you should be able to get an offer in january...... alternatively there is a place called Turners Hill in Sussex or any of the Champneys resorts - mega expensive though.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry  - don't worry about it hun, you're not alone....its not something that people would really know unless they are in the IT world  

Well have to pass lap top over to dh....hopefully will be back later


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG, have just been to the loo and when I wiped there was brown spotting! Surely this is too early to be AF Is it to early to be anything elseWhenother people get spotting I am always one of the first to say that it could be implantation but when it is yourself it is a different matter. DH is away tonight too so no one to give me a hug   What do you think, I am lost what to think. Last time got brown spotting on day 11 and then it turned into af. Not due to test til the 16th. 

Help! Hope there is someone about tonight.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Barney - could well be implantation hun cause your at the right time in your 2ww.  Plus the embies were a day older when they put them back.  All this spotting you guys are getiing looks good but can imagine what you must be going through.  When I had a couple of spots I crapped myself! It turned out that it was implantation but they just didn't stick    
Fingers crossed for you...sorry dh isn't around....


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Barney calm down brown is good, everything crossed its implantation keep   put your feet up and relax!  are you back to work tommorrow? if you are stay at home matey  I think it sounds positive if AF came so late on last your cycle! your not on your own, were here!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Just popping in to say a big hello!

B Bear- brown is old....im sure everything will be ok   
Emma hope your af arrives soon for you   Saw mr Riddle at the desk today and i chuckled to myself.OMG they have loads of new baby pic'd up by the stairs and sofas- how sad am i i stopped and looked and nearly started to cry- these bloody d'r drugs!!
2ww'ers loads of      thoughts for you all as always
HAd my baseline scan today- started to come on today but only when i wipe so i need to carry on as normal and wait for it to arrive as lining is stil well thick obviously..... hopefully tomo or fri. Then will go for another scan when i come on, well a few dasy after  and hopefully wil carry on.  Will be a few days behind my treatment plan so hopefully everything else will go to plan!

On my treatment plan it says to lower the dose of burseriln but i havent as they ssaid carry on as normal- i think i need to ring them tomo and check i dont drop the dose   not sure 
isnt it really cold now!  My god i freeze outside in the garden with the children!

Love you all.x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you girls   don't know what I'd do with out you all   I just came off the phone to my boss at work saying that yes I will definetely be back tomorrow as am feeling much better. Do you really think I should stay off and put my feet up??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - you only reduce your dose of buserilin once they give you the ok to go onto stimms.  So keep to 50 units.  Normally when you have your scan and they say your lining is ok, you reduce the dose that night to 20 units.

By the way everyone....there is a program starting on Tues next week at 9pm following people doing IVF. I've bloody forgotten the name of it now    'a child agains the odds' i think


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yes yes yes and yes ....remember you don't want to do anything that you'll regret now!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes stay home!
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Barney - hang in there hun, brown is not as bad as red and could well be implantation so concentrate on that and stay positive, close your eyes and see the little ones burying themselves into the lining nice and snug, and stay calm - sending you a virtual hug. - and YES stay home and feet up young lady - you have been told!

Hi Bendy! glad things are moving along even if they might be a little behind now, call the clinic and check with them to make sure!

Ali is a geek - cool!

I'm having a nightmare here - We had a new hob delivered yesterday and I arranged for a gas bloke to come and fit it today which he (tried) to do.  First the new hob is damaged - so I have to send it back anyway, it's chipped on the corner. Second the hole that the old one came out of is bigger than the standard size of hobs these days, by about 1-2cm so whatever I do I'm going to end up with a gaping hole. My job tomorrow is to sort this mess out as I still have no hob to cook on, and I'm now officially sick of takeaway food! 

I'm going to go away and scream now.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls,

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days but I have been keeping myself busy. I am off work this week and I have  been spending lots of time with my family. I have a full house at the moment as my mum, dad and Brother  are all staying with me while we try and find somewhere for my brother to live. (He has just come back from Austrailia). Yesterday we were flat hunting, and today Mum and I went into Guilford for some Christmas shopping. We bought lots of nice things for my brothers little boys (aged 1 and 3) and had a lovely day.

Alisha & Monkeylove - Sending you all    . Please get us some more BFPs!
Hatster and Fingers - It sounds like you both have some good follies growing. 
Kate / Emma - Hope the DR is going ok for you both. Emma I am pleased that your results showed no chromosome issues which must be a weight off your mind.
Barney - Sorry DH isn't there to give you a great big hug and we are no real substitute, but here is  a .  Try to relax and keep positive. Definately stay at home and rest.
Bendy - It won't be long now until you start stimming.
Tash - Thanks for the program info - I will look out for it.

A big   to everyone else - Wildcat, Myra, Sho, Karen, Sarah, Minow, Gill, Hope, Ali, Fingers, Cheesy, Deb and anyone I have missed off.

Jules xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wildcat

Sounds like you are having a mare with your hob. I hope you get it all sorted tomorrow.  

Jules xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Jules Glad you are having fun with your family - yes I'm still screaming!   

Nvh - it's called a child against all odds and is on BBC1 next Tues at 9pm. It's done by prof Robert Winston and looks quite good - the BBC website has a load of clips. I have set up the Sky box to record it!


----------



## gretel (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello

Have not used this site before.

Am due to start IVF at the Woking Nuffield in Jan. 

My husband has picked up a card from something called the Wish Group saying that Zita West is coming to talk on 28 Nov.  
Would like to see her.  Does anyone know anything about the Wish Group and how to get details of the talk?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, have text my boss couldn't face calling her   after our long chat me saying about looking forward to coming back tomorrow, etc... My line takes me up til Fri but have an open day on Sat morning, wonder if I will have to go in for that?? Hmmm will ask the HTs PA when I ring tomorrow. Need to go and rest up don't I?

Thanks again girls.

Jules - Good to hear from you. Glad you are keeping busy. I love Christmas shopping in Guildford!

Gretel - Welcome! The nurses at the Nuffield will tell you more about it if you ring. I think a lot of people will go along to hear Zita West speaking. Hope to chat soon but have to go, under strict orders to go and put my feet up!!


----------



## gretel (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks very much.  i will ring them.

Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Evening everyone

DH is away so thought I would pop on here for a bit.

Barney - that's exactly the right time for implantation bleeding so I think you should feel really positive about that - your embies will be 9 days old now won't they?    But as everyone else says take it easy and don't get back to work if you don't have to - make the most of that sicknote! My DH is away tonight as well so I know what it's like not to have someone there to give hugs - dhs should be banned from going away during the 2ww. I am even having to cook my own tea!

Jules - glad you have been having a nice time with your family. Lots of    to you as well.

Hi Gretel - nice to "meet" you. Enjoy the wish meeting. 

Great news on the follies Hatster and Fingers are crossed. 

I have been to the Champneys day spa in London and that was lovely but definitely not cheap - I think it was £200 for the day including 3 or 4 treatments and lunch. I could do with one of those days sometime soon.

Ali - sorry that you have been feeling down today - my pmt is always the same - I feel that I could cry at the slightest thing. Hope you have a nice relaxing evening. 

Wildcat - sorry to hear about your new hob - hope it gets fixed soon so that you can have some nice home-cooked food. 

NVH - glad you had a nice afternoon - hope you're not feeling too nervous about the next week. I bet you can't wait to get those embies back inside you now. 

Speak again soon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening  

Welcome gretel, your in good hands at woking hun   not sure about the wish group like someone else said give the clinic a call and when you get more info could you let me know as sounds interesting  

Wildcat-What a nightmare 

Barney-Sounds like implantation to me   

Jules- glad you are spending loads of time with your family   Im not too happy about the results to be honest as i still dont know why   i pooped myself everyday when i fell pg and was sooo worried all the time, and i just dont know if i can go through this again without an answer   

bendy-We maybe popping those pills at the same time hun, i have my scan on monday


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Gill - just realised I forgot to say hello to you! Hope all's well with you and that you're settling into your new job.

Hi Emma and Bendybird too!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Barney - like the others say it sounds like implantation to me      glad you are staying home to rest.

Jules - glad you are enjoying spending time with your family      

Wildcat -  just what you need!! Is your hob right in the middle of a run of work surface or is it near the end. Any chance you could get an offcut of work surface to replace where hob is so you don't have holes everywhere?

Monkey - here's a   seeing as DH is away... how are doing today?

Emma- what time are you at woking on monday? 
Bendy - what time were you there today? 

Gretel - I noticed the sign for the Zita West meeting - I think it is held in the hospital dining room but can't remember any more details, am there Friday so I'll try to remember to have a look.

Hatster - I'm on 2 powder to 1 water if that is the same as 2 amps!! My understanding is that if you have PCOS they are more likely to drop your dose than increase it due to PCOS ladies being higher risk of OHSS. They talked to me about possibly reducing dose on Friday depending on scan as they don't really want me to grow too many extra follies. 

Evening everyone else!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Barney stay      poppit!

Night all off to bed now! xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-14.20 my scan is what time are you there  

Gill-Why the early night


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm there first thing on Monday, never mind - we will meet soon!!

Yeah bet Gill is


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think the stimmer scans are in the morning if i remember last time, and the b/l scans are in the afternoon ......ohhhhherrrrrr think   is on here way


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Had stimmer scan at lunchtime today so s'pose it just depends. Hope my AF dance did the trick!!! Am off to make a couple of calls now before I fall into bed!! Night!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night hun, yeah what i mean is your still stimming so its still a stimmer scan


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

its over as af has showed up totally devasted 

Barney put your feet up and rest


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Alisha

So sorry hun, take care, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Alisha my love I am so sorry    I wish I could say something to help but I know I can't. Just we are here for you. Take care my love.

Morning everyone else. Well off to the hospital again today to visit fil. Although the heart op went well he has had a few complications since then so has had to stay in longer than they wanted. We are hoping he will go home tomorrow though so we thought we'd get a visit in today as we then won't be able to see him at home for a couple of weeks.
I had one of those really bad nights with horrid dreams and waking up every hour. Feeling a bit pants today.  

I hope you all have good days ahead.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Alisha - I am so sorry   - I know that there is nothing I can say that will make you feel better but I feel completely devastated for you. We're here f you want to chat to people who understand what you are going through - lots of love and thinking of you xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Alisha - noone can say anything to make you feel better at the moment but know that we are all thinking of you and sending you lots of           

Take care of yourself hon.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Alisha * - I am so sorry  all this just seems so unfair. Please take care of yourself xx

DH called me late last night and I had a bit of a  down the phone but felt better after talking to him. After being on here last night there was red spotting so I was thinking that's it, all over. This morning just a tiny bit of brown. Am still clinging on to a tiny glimmer of hope but red is not good is it. Why has it come so early?? Don't know what to think.

Sorry to hear you had a bad night Minow, I hate when that happens as I am grumpy for the whole of the next day.

Morning everyone else.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- so sorry. Take care of yourself 

Barney- you need to take it really easy today. I don't think a bit of red is so bad and if its followed by a bit of brown there is still a lot of hope. Try to relax love

Monkey, Jules and Hatster thinking of you as well during your wait

Nothing for me to do today. Just a bit of house work. God I'm bored. I know what i gave up work for. It was to get myself ready for our next attempt. I wanted to keep the prolactin down as it tends to go up when I'm stressed and I do get stressed at work. the cake business seems to have slowed right down, probably because of xmas coming up. Who wants to spend £50 on a cake leading up to xmas. I think I might get a bit of temping just so I've got something to do until the treatment starts and the business picks up again in the new year.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Alisha, I am really sorry honey, really sorry    

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its all gone a bit quiet on here


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Where the hell is everybody!!! you can't all be working for Gods sake


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alisha - so so sorry hun       

Barney - feet up and take care today.

I can't stop as I have to sort out this damn cooker problem - be back later


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcat - you part timer   We've been living on takeaways since August   Hope you get your hob sorted soon then you can invite us round for home cooked food 

Alisha -  so sorry hun. 

Gretel - 

As for me - am ok. Just been to see the consultant and been told no  whilst pregnant and no swimming either so feeling a bit down and unloved. More upset about the 'no swimming' though as I was hoping to go to help my bad back 

Hope everyone is ok today.   and  to everyone

Deb


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha 

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
Hatster
MrsG95 - E/C 6th Nov

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 16th Nov 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th November

*
Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sho - sorry to hear you're bored - a temp job might be a good idea. If I'm not working I just seem to spend loads of money so I always think it's better for me to be working!

Barney - I think implantation bleeding can be red as well - I was reading a post somewhere on FF about this whole topic yesterday. It sounds as if it's slowing down which is definitely good news - please try and stay positive    - I know it's so hard to apply our own good advice to ourselves but I have faith that this is going to be the cycle for you. Take it easy today and try and find something to take your mind off it - I recommend lots of DVDs! Hope DH is back tonight because I think things always seem worse without someone there for a cuddle   

Wildcat - good luck with sorting out your cooker!

Morning Cheesy, Minow and Deb. I'm missing my swimming too!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am at work and bored senseless, its driving me mad, I have nothing to do and have exhausted all websites I am interested in and only 7 hours to go   I am gonna have to start bringing things into work to do but cant think what  

Acupuncture tonight, its been a while and think I really need it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

YOu looking for chatterboxes then Cheesy?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

anything, anything at all


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

right then cheesy what can we talk about today to keep you alert and not bored?

would you like a political topic or just trash?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here you go then.....


As I was going to St. Ives,
I met a man with seven wives.
Each wife had seven sacks,
Each sack had seven cats,
Each cat had seven kits.
Kits, cats, sacks and wives,
How many were going to St. Ives?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

A few more for you

1)What eight letter word contains only one letter?

2)A man jumped 150 feet entirely under his own power. He landed safely. How could this be?

3)How can 2 people step on 1 piece of paper so that they can't touch each other without stepping off the paper?

4)In what sport do the winners go backwards while losers go forwards? 

5)what room has no walls, no ceiling and no floor?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

1) Dunno
2) He is superman
3) They are very skinny
4) Drafts
5) chat room

How did I do


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

0/5 so far - keep trying


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Deb-   There's no way I can do those. I'll leave it to cheesy.

Just found out my husband is going back to Germany for a month next year.   I keep it all in persepctive as I've done that job. I will probably never have to wave him off to Iraq for 6 months or have to stand on the tar mac waiting for his body so I count my blessings. A month isn't a long time really. Hopefully I will be nice and busiy in June and perhaps fabulously pregnant you never know  

going to see James morrison in Portsmouth next month. Really looking forward to it. I think he's really good.

Its my husbands birthday tomorrow. Thai food in or at the restaurant? what do you think?

hopefully all this non sense can spark a little conversation.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Deb it the answer to the St Ives one 30? I think its either 30 or 2.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its good to keep  Sho - its 'ONLY' 31 days. as you say it could be a lot worse! 

Sho - nope


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Did i get that wrong then? You've said cheesy- nope but was that meant for me?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Debs, are you getting confused between me and Sho?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys

Alisha I am so sorry hunny dont forget we are all here for you if you need us, I hope you are taking it easy and taking some time out.

How is everyone else doing today?

Ktx

PS we got whopped at darts last night lost 9-4!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Only 1 was going to st ives


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Damn it!!! I just got that and you blo0dy posted before me.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

was the 8 letter word envelope!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hell! Radio 4 had a big feature on IVf on womans hour today and I've missed it. For anyone whos interested you can listen again later via the website.

I think it was interesting. On the website you can leave your opinions and everything.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep KTx and yep Ktx 

Sho and Cheesy - I think you are getting confused. Like I would answer the wrong one.....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm going to listen to that programme later. Lord Robert Winston is on it! Really ****** off that I missed that.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Alisha   so sorry honey, life is soooo cruel, look after yourself and maybe drink a big bottle of wine tonight and eat some bad food


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning Emma & Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Cheesy  

Soooo busy at work this week    dont customers know i am on FF


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I WILL SURVIVE (REMIX)!!!> >> > >> At first I was afraid, I was petrified.> > >> When you said you had 10 inches, Lord I almost died!> > >> But I'd spent so many nights just waiting for a man that long,> > >> That I grew strong, And I knew that I could take you on...> >> > >> But there you are, another lie, I was ready for a Big Mac andyou've> >brought me a French Fry!> > >> I should have known that it was bull$hit, just a sad patheticdream> > >> Should have known there was no Anaconda, lurking in those jeans!> >> > >> Go on now - go!, Walk out the door,> > >> Don't you promise me 10 inches, then turn up with only 4!> > >> Weren't you a brat to think I wouldn't find you out!?> > >> Don't you know we're only joking when we say size doesn'tcount??!!> >> > >> [Chorus]> >> > >> I will survive! I will survive!> > >> Coz as long as I have batteries,> > >> My sex life's gonna thrive!> > >> I will always have good sex,> > >> with a handful of latex!> > >> I will survive! I will survive! Hey! Hey!> > >>> > >> It took all my self control not to laugh out loud,> > >> When I saw your little weiner standing tall and proud!> > >> But to hell with your ego and to hell with all your needs,> > >> Now I'm saving all my lovin' for a cordless multispeed!> >> > >> [Chorus]> >> > >> I will survive! I will survive!> > >> Coz as long as I have batteries,> > >> My sex life's gonna thrive!> > >> I will always have good sex,> > >> With a handful of latex!> > >> I will survive! I will survive! Hey! Hey!> >> >


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

where did you get that from


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Alisha    Im so sorry, am thinking of you both!

Barney- how are you?  

Im afraid there was no   for me last night just went to bed to watch the telly!

Bad day in my house today, DH switched his mobile on to a message from SS friend who he house shares with to say he was in hospital after a cocaine overdose  

Dh picked him up and we all had a shout up in the kitchen lots of   and SS has now had a bath and is asleep in his old room, he said it wasnt cocaine but it was £1 a pint in the local he got sloshed took a pill and cant remember anything else apart from waking up in the hospital, he has huge bite marks on his arms from reacting to the drugs PRATT! the hospital wont give us any info as he is over 18

DH has popped out to do some work quickly and I am terrified he is going to fit or something! B***DY KIDS  remind me why we are doing this?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't know if wildcat mentioned it but Psychologies magazine have an article in this month on the right to IVF treatment. Ordinarily I wouldnlt even have noticed but it's the one we were interviewed for ... I haven't really looked at it but apparently it presents multiple arguments around the IVF subject ...

Cheesy - try www.fark.com (safe for work) it's a fab website which collects all sorts of stupid news stories and let's people comment on them - an easy way to waste many, many hours a day 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Cheesy   

Debs is question 4 Tug of War?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep Ktx - glad someone is awake 

OMG I've just done the nerd test in G&B chat and apparently I'm more nerdy than Tony


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Alisha   am so so sorry hun that the stupid witch turned up. We are here if you need us hun.  As emma said, go and gluggle a
bit bottle of wine tonight!

barney - hows things today?

Cheesy - why have you written those lyrics  

Gill - OMG you must have been terrified!

I haven't managed to catch up properly today as trying to play catch up at work    I'm off for my B/wax   in a moment so will 
try and figure out what the topic of conversation is for today later on


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.evilchili.com/mediaview/6798/Disturbing_80s_Workout_Video

thanks, THAT is one of the funniest things I have ever seen.. dopey mare 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Is No 2 - A long Jump


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

nope Ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Did he jump over bugs!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

nope


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Gill, what a nightmare. Hope you are Ok today and SS has a good sleep and then you and DH can have a good long chat. Poor you. Not easy.  

I am Ok, magaging to hold it together, just. Still bleeding a bit but not sure if it is red again or more browny (sorry tmi) It just seems so early to me. Didn't af come early for someone on here, was it Ali? Taking it easy again today, can't wait for DH to get home tonight, will probably just crumble tho. He sounded totally gutted on the phone last night but as always his main concern was me and checking that I was OK. Aren't we all so lucky to have such wonderful DHs?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> A few more for you
> 
> 1)What eight letter word contains only one letter? Answer= Envelope
> 
> ...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Barney please hang in there. It doesn't mean its ove love honestly. Not at this stage. Get into bed and go to sleep if you can. At least if you're asleep you mind won;t be quite so obsessed with it all 

Deb- is the jump one out of a plane with a parachute


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

nope


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

its gotta be chat room


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ballroom


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

COme on - someone must have their brain engaged today?
Cheesy - Nope. you still bored?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

is the last one mushroom


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thats a good answer Emma. It must be right.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

a mushroom


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy that video is hilarious - and a bit freaky too! I wonder is she did that workout daily! Stretch out those wrinkles (they have creams for that these days!).

Deb - for number 3 I guess if the paper is big it doesn't matter! my photo background paper is huge so 5 people can stand on it without touching each other!    for number 2 perhaps he jumped of a cliff into water.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh mushroom  

keep em coming


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry - not the answer I am looking for Wildcat


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im soooo clever


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yeh? Well answer the other questions then


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I dunno the answer


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

My brain isn't working today - it's filled with crap about cookers and affiliate sites - i've done actual work this week and it's not used to it anymore!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Work - whats that?  
<sitting at home logged on to work pc but playing on ff>


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont know the others...weirdo


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Not Wierd - I'm a NERD!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yaaayyyy it's 12 o clock - FOOD TIME!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

yep - Hawian pizza in the oven already. I'm starving....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gosh that bloody b/wax hurt today    but doesn't it always!

Good idea wildcat...either roast pork or meat balls today    hopefully i will be able to understand
what you lot are going on about with some food in my tummy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I did the nerd test on the jokes board and got 2!!!

Apparently I am not a nerd but probably cool


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-You love junk food dont you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ps any of you cat or dog lovers just been on ebay and they have proper cat/dog sofas and four poster beds and bean bags in the shape of big arm chairs...im sooo excited waiting to see if they can nake 3 chairs without a patterned material.....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

PMSL


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Not fair - it just happens that I'm back at the flooded house and the only thing that is vauely edible was pizza


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh poor Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll have it if you dont want it, I've already eaten lunch at 10 and always up for seconds, not sure about ham and pineapple pizza tho


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

nope -tiss all mine


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back

SS is still alive!   Im swinging between sympathy and extreme anger with him at the mo! whilst he is quietly sleeping off his stupidness, I am speaking to drug abuse helplines and DH is proberly doing the "Its all my fault" thing 

Emma that is so sad wanting a four poster bed for a cat you FREAK  I saw a woman pushing a stupid little dog in a buggy round the town once! I double took and nearly pmsl, you can buy these designer 3 wheeled buggies apparently! maybe it was Myra


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill, I am sorry and hope it was just one of those stupid (albeit dangerous) teenage things


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Gill, he probably wont try that again, after this is will of probably shaken him up quite a bit im sure there isnt anything to worry about for the future hun  


Noooo im not buying the four poster only the arm chairs   i know i have seen the dog buggies on websites was going to get one for d/f to take henry to the shops as he likes being pushed on his chair and rocked


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ohh Gill  

Was most definately not me


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't find the nerd test - I'm looking on the joke board - am I going    

Emma those beds sound cool!

Gill, lets hope this makes him change his mind before he tries it again - Glad he is ok though.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its on the G&B board (one level above the jokes)


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Deb - got it - off to do it now!  I went straight to the jokes board!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry my mistake


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

What is Cheesy?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i got 7......hates nerds and cool


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG I scored 74

26% scored higher (more nerdy), and
74% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Mid-Level Nerd. Wow, it takes a lot of hard nerdy practice to reach this level.










This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

pah - I scored 86!!! You are a mere amature Wildcat


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah I just noticed your score on the other thread. NERD....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

86 BLIMEY   I got 2


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-I cant believe your proud being a nerd


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

well according to you lot I'm a chocoholic, junk food eating, Nerd - I might as well be proud of something


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh but we love you for it though


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> A few more for you
> 
> 1)What eight letter word contains only one letter? Answer= Envelope
> 
> ...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I just spoke to Nvh's DH!!!!!! he sounds lovely!  I'm trying to get someone to come and fit my new hob now - seems the bloke who came yesterday can't come until next wednesday! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Why are some things never simple

Now waiting to hear back from Nvh hubby - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE I hope he can do it asap - NVH - go and offer him sexual favours on my behalf to come tonight! - I'll make him a nice coffee and everything....


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*passes Wildcat Chinese, Thai, Indian, chipshop takeaway menus*


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

deb  

Wildcat-Tell him you will show him some or your naughty pics you have taken that will get him round


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

93% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
7% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Definitely not nerdy, you are probably cool.

Hust done the nerd test!! That has cheered me up - I am probably cool!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Does any of you ladies want to buy a "prepare to concieve" hypnotherapy cd, only used it for last ivf but cant be arsed to listen to it this time..if you do pm me please


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - coffee will do....'anything' else I will cater for      don't you dare show him rude pics either   
Emma - behave yourself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah go on wildcat get the dirty vids out too   pmsl


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't find that test either


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - he can't do it till next Tues/Weds -      I dont know what to do now as I've tried others and they can't either - I need my cooker back!!!

Damn hormones (I'm actually sat here in tears)


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh dont cry wildcat! check your mail I have a job for you and it might give you a laugh


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I found it!!!



Wildcat don't cry. Is it still too late to get the old one repaired?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

God i have been working so hard this morning   
Just got back from lunch had a 6" sub with chicken and a low fat very berry muffin from Costa...yum


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

So what have i missed....who has Emma and Nvh been upsetting today


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

right off to lunch in a mo, back at 3 for some light entertainment I hope


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Al- nothing going on here today. Bit boring really (oops did I say that)
WE've taken that nerd test and that's just about it mate


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I dont know why I'm crying - I feel very silly but I think this has stressed me on a day when my hormones must be going a bit    I think it's frustration more than anything.  I haven't had a good cry for a while so this might be needed!

I'll go check my pm Gill

Sho - yeah probably, I've spent all morning getting hotpoint to agree to compensate me as the one that was delivered was damaged, and I thought I could get it fitted asap - If I'd have known this I would have just had them send me a new - undamaged one. Argh.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh wildcat, go and sit down with a cup of tea and something to eat and let d/h try sorting it out, im sure he wouldnt want you   hun 

Ali-What did you do with the 6' sub


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

[me=MrWildcat]sends wildcat      and promises to get home from work as early as I can ...[/me]

in other news, I scored 95% in the geek test which is worryingly high, even for me ...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I always knew I married a geek!  love ya for it hun


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh Mr W how kind  

Sho are you there?............. I need some advise  I am making my christmas chutney and I dont have any cayenne pepper could I use a splash of tabasco do you think 

Ali a 6 " sub you go girl! wasnt it a bit floppy?   

Emma- any news on the pussy cat furniture?

Better go and do the mirror under the nose test on SS  again!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhh wildcat - don't    I spoke to dh and he sounds extremely stressed too and he's not pg!  They are running behind on a 
job cause due to his business partner having 2 wks off cause his dad died    Dh doesn't like to disappoint either.
I thought your hob was going back to the shops cause it was damaged  

Sho - i'm with you on the 'boring' front  

Hey Ali - you're always eating lunch  

Emma -  

Gill -


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

NVH   to you too! when do your frosties come out matey?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-No news yet hun   he will be fine after some sleep hun seriously  

See Wildcat MrW to the rescue   and he has beaten Debs at being a nerd no wonder she has crept out of here very quietly


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash - I was going to send it back - the damage is on the corner at the back, but cos I wanted it fitted asap I agreed I'd take compensation and keep it - live with the damage as you can't really see it from the front! I'm being completely impatient here I know, but it's already been 10 days! I'm going to roast a chicken and have it with jacket spud and salad tonight - I guess I will just have to cope for another week.  my problems are really minor in the great scheme of things, I'm just being whiney today!  

Emma - send us a pic of the cute beds!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat whats your email address again..pm me if you want


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill- If you absolutely have no way of getting some cayenne then go with the tabascoBUT I would literally add a drop and taste and go on like that. Don't just add a splash, far too risky. I've made that mistake myself a few times.

wildcat- you're allowed to be hormonal love! 

Barney- how you doing love?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho* - Still here, well here or feet up on the sofa. Just been to loo and brownish stuff seems to have trailed off. Trying so hard to stay positive. 

Gill - I've got cayenne pepper, sorry that doesn't help does it??!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

good girl barney. I'm really hoping this all works out for you. Good news that it has trailed off a bit. I hope you decided not to go in next week as well  

Am I the only one who seems to have a funny screen. Everyones, signatures at the bottom of their posts have gone massive and the name and time of the last posts on the index page.

Wildcat- have I pressed something I shouldn't have?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - think its just you  

Barney - its looking good! shhhhhhhhhh    

Wildcat - am sorry  

Gill - if all ok tomorrow with scan then the thaw is scheduled for tues 14th


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - I think it's just your screen! 

Gill - that vid clip is hilarious - I'm not sure how I get it up on here though - I don't think this caters for video    I will look at other solutions though.

Barney - glad to hear you are staying put!! I will come round and cook for you if you want (as long as I can have some! lol)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bloody hell Nvh thats next week   good luck sending you loads of    

You too barney


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow how many pages

Gill I am hoping SS gets back on his feet soon so you can tell him off some more   I am sure he would of learnt his leason on this and be more sensible in the future.

Elly, dont cry sweetie everything will work out I promise, and what a lovely dinner jackets, chicken and salad can I come round.  Just a suggestion do you have a camping stove as they are pretty impressive and at least then you would be able to do a stir fry or something.  We use ours quite a bit when I am doing dinner parties and run out of hob space!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Mrs Wildcat - would you like to borrow my camping cooker? it has two gas hobs and a grill. Might see you through a few days rather than pizza, pizza, pizza. PM me if it would help 

See you've all given up with my quiz then  useless lot! 

MrW - you're a man after my own heart


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Thats a great idea...well done kate


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

KTx - great minds think alike  
(Emma - shut up! I know what you are thinking)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks emma....can't believe its only next week.....bloody hell! anyone got any tranquilizers for tues  

Debs - you're quiz has taken over enough of today...its time to move on girl


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wildact Cheesy put that video clip on   come on you must know how  ask one of your Geeky friends 

NVH- next week that is quick    although you do seem to have been going through this cycle for ever and ever Im sure they will be fine! come on    behae yourseles!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH-   Yeah Debs your quizz fun until we all realised we can't answer the questions!!   It did  keep us entertained for a while though

Wildcat-camping stove is a good idea. We have a pair if need to borrow.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

pah - you give up toooooooo easily. *humph*


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb- i wasnt thinking anything honest  


Nvh-Pmsl   

Sho-Why didnt you speak up sooner then


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

So do you want the answers to the quiaz then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Because I thought it was good idea. Also I'm a very bad loser and lost my rag when KT beat me with an answer then I spat my dummy out and didn't want to play anymore 

Yes can we have the answers to the "quiaz"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

What does that mean Emma?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh noooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!! here we go again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

about the quiz ......dont spit your dummy out sho


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb thanks! Yeah I might take you up on that offer - can you use them indoors?  I think you will have to give us the final 2 answers!! We are all a bit thick today!

(well I am!)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> A few more for you
> 
> 1)What eight letter word contains only one letter? Answer= Envelope
> 
> ...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ha no Emma. I wasn't being funny I just wasn't sure whether you were keeping it zipped becuase I had spat my dummy out, or whether you too are a thicky stupid and got fed up with the university challenge Deb set us.  

NVh you can come out now

Deb- yep answers please so I can sleep tonight.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

that second one is an annoying answer. Great quizz though Deb. Will you have another one for us tomorrow?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well at least i got one right


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elly yes you can use them indoors I do all the time and the gas cylinders last forever dont know why i didnt think to mention it sooner DOh !!!!

I really want to get the missing two answers as I know they will be so simple when we know them !!!!

Debs you have already posted them ok you won on those !!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

At least I got 2 so not too thick for me for a change


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

cHEEKY!!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

See they weren't that hard 

Ermm - I'll see Sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Very funny NVH


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh your so naughty


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - I can't put that vid up - it's too big and they don't support it on here - however - I did manage to find it on You Tube, so for those of you that want a laugh over men changing nappies - go and check this out:






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Now thats more like it wildcat    what are they like eh


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thats hilarious


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

My fave bit is the talc fart - how funny was that!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma ...do u really want to know


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i do


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

love the vid!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Its so funny isnt it? that is exactly what I was like with all your gross farting, pooing and   munching conversations   the other day

My mate has a dog and one evening we were going for a walk to get a bottle of plonk! and her dog s**t on the pavement!  as a good citizen she picked up the streaming little bundle and merrily swung it and carried on chatting meanwhile I was heaving, when she went in the off licence and asked me to hold its lead and I couldnt even look at the dog  I was heaving so much my eyes were watering and my face bright red 

And you let those things kiss you after they have licked their  oooo Im gonna chuck!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Ohhhhhh thats gross


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Am off home now....chat later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Dogs eat their  own sh*t as well !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urggghh do they i didnt know they did that  

Night ali


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yep and who remembers the white crusty poo's, they have disappeared since the 80's havent they you dont see them anymore


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yep!! Yes they do. The dog next door eats other dogs sh*t as well. Dirty [email protected]@rd


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG Cheesy yeah why were they white before


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes cheesy apparently its something to do with the environment why you don't see white dog poo. Can't remember the exact reason now. It was on the Chris Moyles show last year I think.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I think we should do a race to see who can find the white crusty dried up poo's and post a photo


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

An explanaition I have found

""Ahhh,I remember the days well. White poo was plentiful along footpaths and on the roadside verge.
Unsightly brown poo was bleached dry by the sun and the slightest pressure on the poo pile by an unsuspecting shod foot could release crumbles of plaster like substance.""


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

urggghhhhhhh


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Another explanation

"White **** is the calcium left behind as the water evaporates, and the 'organic' components of the crap are consumed (in various ways) leaving the inorganic stuff behind.

Historically, before BSE came along, butchers used to dish out bones for dogs to munch on.

But nowadays dogs don't eat as much bone as they used to, including bone meal. This all got the lid shoved on it due to the BSE crisis. Also, tighter regulation on dogs crapping on pavements means that turds don't hang around for years in public places like they used to, giving them less opportunity to dry out and turn white."


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thats enough of that I think


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

urrghhh i remember as a kid walking into dog poo makes me want to chuck thinking about it..and the smell


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=white%20dog%20poo&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

I don't know how to put pictures on here but here are some pictures of dog poo. I believe I am the winner
 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

PMSL sho   thats funny


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have now picked up my dummy and feel better having won that challenge. Who cares about Debs' quizz when you can be the first person to get a picture of white dog st*t!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*humph* Definately not doing another quiz tomorrow for Sho!

White dog poo  Think I must have blotted that from my memory  (thank god!)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

The sh*t you lot have been talking about all day has turned into actual SH*T talk!  and with pictures!  
All this from a video clip  

I've never known a dog to eat its poo


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm telling you the bloke next door has to actually STOP his dog eating other dog sh*t. And you must remember that bit in pulp fiction when Samuel L Jackson is talking to Jon Travolta about the difference between pigs and dogs when they both eat their own sh*t!!


Deb you know I'm joking the quiz was good, I just didn't win


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-The amount of crap that comes out of your mouth and your talking about US


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sho yeah thats it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho that is so funny you nutter, I am cracking up here   and for a little min Sho i thought you had changed your pic to a white crusty poo   

See Cheesy that was you again you dirty mare 

Thanks for the laugh I sooooooooooo needed that 

Dogs do eat their own s**t gross animals!! and they make me wanna chuck when boy dogs are really getting in to washing their bits and their knobs pop out!   and they sniff your crutch and try to shag your leg! sounds a bit like my DH  

I once climbed a big hill in Scotland with my grandad and got right to the top and as I put my hand up over the ledge it went right in a squishy one! I think I puked then too!

And when I was a kid the nasty boys used to put fireworks in the fresh cow pats over the moor and then blow them up to see if they could get us (so dangerous   ) and when they were dried out in the summer and we were swimming in the river they used to throw them like frisbees at us! and we thought being boys being nasty was the "first sign of love"  silly girls!  I wonder what my Mum was doing when I was par-taking in such stupidness


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Talking of fireworks someone at work just told me some bloke in Cambridge tried to do a jackass and stuck a firework up his bum and lit it and all his insides have been blown out...he is seriously ill   bet he wish he hadnt tried that silly fool


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

ROFL - I go away for half an hour (phone call!) and come back to talk of white dog poo!!! DH would phsl over this, He once made me take a photo of a tricolour dog poo when we were in Holland as he thought it was hilarious and wanted to show his brother!! If I dig it out and post it on here do I get extra points as its a photo I TOOK and not a cheat from google!!!

I was actually sick the other day when Tom did a poo in the tray - I think I mentioned it on here - also DH farted this morning and made me wretch!! - I'm lucky I'm not suffering with morning sickness right now but pooey smells are NOT good for me!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma      I know it's pretty serious and I shouldn't laugh - but really..... 

When will these dumbass people learn


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Huzzah! poo talk!!!!

Me and wildcat went to Belgium for a weekend (going back several years) the first thing I saw when I got off the coach was a three-coloured poo!! I was so impressed I took a picture for my brother!!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

btw - the firework-up-the-bum bloke was in Sunderland, it was a squaddie who was "bored" by the firework display.

The Metro paper has a pic that someone took on a mobile phone of massive flames belching from his anus - it's so funny I'm going to take the paper home to show wildcat. Sho - if you can find the video on YouTube you definitely win the day !!!

Here's one to get you started ...





This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mr W I guess you didn't read my post then - you repeated the story - was it belguim? or was it the day we were in holland?? Oh I don't know we crossed the border at some point - most interesting thing that day was in the tiny little town we were in there were no less than 7 hard core porn shops - where the highlight of the day was the DVD titled 'help my dog is banging me' - pretty sick stuff - and NO we didn't buy it - I don't agree with porn and animals! but the title made us laugh.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I have to jump in here and defend dogs everywhere! A small number of dogs may eat their own poo (and any other poo they can find!!!) but my lovely little dog has never done that, ever!  

Also, I have seen white dog poo very recently. Oh yes. Walking in the ranges around here I have definetley seen it. Sadly do not have a photo...odd that!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Actually, wonder if it could be fox poo turned white. Hmm not sure as I am not an expert!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Barney I bet as soon as you leave for work your lovely dog does! 

Mr W I watched the penis and firework  OMG what crazyness


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

they all must be mad


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

could be foxes or deer - we have them both on the ranges. Dirty little b*ggers never clear up after themselves


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I just clicked on mrW link and some man can screaming out of my pc   so had to close it very quickly  

Emma - how very dare you     what a f*cking liberty    

Barney - i agree, not all dogs eat poo, it depends how they've been bought up i say


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma I agree, my dog has had a very stable and secure upbringing and is disgusted by the concept of poo eating!!

Gill -     he most certainly does not!! Must get cctv rigged up to prove it!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

WELL YOU'VE ALL ENTERTAINED ME TODAY

THANK YOU  

I look forward to more tomorrow........... Friday frolics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, so whats the subject titles tomorrow..............cant be WHITE DOG SHI&  

Night ladies off to acupuncture  

Sleep tight all
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Bye Cheesy, glad we have kept you amused! Enjoy your acu.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

what the hell is going on here??      

Nutters the lot of you!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye cheesy....

I won't be around much tomorrow....have to clean the house in the morning as got friends coming
round for dinner, as well as scan and then acu, so busy busy busy!
Will let you know if tuesday is a goer or not though!  

Kerry - good luck with your scan tomorrow too      (I agree - these lot only know how to talk about anything
relating to something coming out or going into a hole on the human body    that includes food, ****, farts and sex  

Might see ya later xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr W I'm working on it but no luck as yet. Must have been some idiot infantry man and Catterick.

NVH- good luck tomorrow. Hope it goes well.

Fingers same to you

thinking of you all Monkey, jules and barney  Hang in there all of you


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra - Appointment 3rd Nov
Strawbs - Appointment 4th Nov
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha 

*D/Ring * 
BendyBird (FET) - D/R 24th Oct
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET)
Fingersarecrossed 
Hatster
MrsG95 - E/C 6th Nov

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 
Monkeylove (FET) - Testing 10th Nov
BarneyBear - Testing 16th Nov 
Jules77 (IUI) - Testing 19th November

*
Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - so true!!! Good luck to you too hon....    

Talk to you all later....


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to day  and good luck for tomorrow Monkeylove


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-It wasnt me it was sho that said they eat there own poo....apology please  

Nvh-Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Monkey-Good luck tomorrow..cant believe you never tested early


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you lot like I have just been out to order all my bathrooms etc ready for my new builder next week and come back to lots of **** talk!!!

And by the way my dogs to not eat there own poo and never have had either, however one of them does eat his own sick !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

urgghhh kate thats gross


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OK lets not go down the sick road - we don't want to start poor Debs off again with her morning sickness!! Although somone sent me this the other day and it's funny but really really grosssssss I am going to attach a warning to this - to those of you with a weak stomach - Do not watch it - it features Steve-O from jackass and contains farting and puke....






Gotta love You Tube!!

Good luck tomorrow monkey with your testing     Emma - I can't believe she didn't test either - but then I have no willpower....

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Seen that before i nearly yacked when i saw it ......  funny though


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elly OMG that is very gross !!

Good Luck Monkey we all have everything crossed for you and well done on your will power

Take Care all

Ktx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies, just a quick warning for you, I am about to start a new thread for you, so if you post a long message, can you copy it so that you can paste it into new one?  Or just give me five mins?
Would hate one of you to lose a post cos I know how frustrating it is!

Thanks  
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - me too - I hate seeing things like that - but somehow I always watch them!!    

Kt - I did warn you!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ok, new home this way ladies.........................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73600.0


----------

